# Gays follando en el orgullo gay de madrid delante de la gente



## Patatas bravas (12 Jul 2022)

Y después piden respeto.

Espectáculo grotesco

Asco!

Todo lo escrito es supuestamente


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (12 Jul 2022)

Es un ritual típico azteca precolombino.
Se nos robaron el oro nomás.


----------



## XRL (12 Jul 2022)

no sé quien decía que a mas gays tocamos a mas mujeres

será a gordas y viejas porque las demás se van con los de siempre,aparte que prefieren juntarse con estos a con hombres heteros


----------



## Mdutch (12 Jul 2022)

Tenemos (las mujeres concretamente) mucho que aprender de los gays. 
Tu ves que le haya puesto mil reparos al que lo empala? Que si aquí no, que si que diran mis amigas o un ay que vergüenza? 
O que se haya ido al acabar directo a llorar o a un punto lila?
Así podrían ser las fiestas heterosexuales si las mujeres aprendiesen algo de los maricones.


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Y después piden respeto.
> 
> Espectáculo grotesco
> 
> Asco!



El loby maricon judio consiguiendo sus objetivos. Convertir a la gente en autenticos despojos carentes de cualquier resquicio de dignidad

Putos bonobos viciosos de mierda emasculados y descerebrados


----------



## Pedro el Romano (12 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Y después piden respeto.
> 
> Espectáculo grotesco
> 
> Asco!



Eso no puede ser del "orgullo gay de madrid", porque no es Madrid.


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Jul 2022)

Mdutch dijo:


> Así podrían ser las fiestas heterosexuales si las mujeres aprendiesen algo de los maricones.



Ahi ahi. De la misma forma que los GITANOTOREROS os comportais con el COBI igual qeu los maricones con el SIDRA, es decir, esparciendolo por millones y el que se muera uqe se joda... ya solo falta que las zorras se comporten como putas bonobas de mierda y esten tanto putas como maricones dandose por culo por las calles 24/7 y cagando en los portales

Al final no vais a dejar mas remedio que obligarnos a hacernos witizanos y dejar que entre toda la moronegrada a saco y que arramble


----------



## kopke (12 Jul 2022)

Rusia. No te detengas en Kiev.


----------



## Mdutch (12 Jul 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Ahi ahi. De la misma forma que los GITANOTOREROS os comportais con el COBI igual qeu los maricones con el SIDRA, es decir, esparciendolo por millones y el que se muera uqe se joda... ya solo falta que las zorras se comporten como putas bonobas de mierda y esten tanto putas como maricones dandose por culo por las calles 24/7 y cagando en los portales
> 
> Al final no vais a dejar mas remedio que obligarnos a hacernos witizanos y dejar que entre toda la moronegrada a saco y que arramble



Amigo, si follases todos los días con buenas cortinas ya te digo que la tan cacareada frase de No tendrás nada y serás feliz, sería cierta.


----------



## Pedro el Romano (12 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Y después piden respeto.
> 
> ...
> 
> Asco!



Esta es una prueba de que muchos por aquí, y por desgracia también en la vida real, no respetan al colectivo LGBTI, y que por tanto queda mucho trabajo por hacer.


----------



## propileos (12 Jul 2022)

Mdutch dijo:


> Tenemos (las mujeres concretamente) mucho que aprender de los gays.
> Tu ves que le haya puesto mil reparos al que lo empala? Que si aquí no, que si que diran mis amigas o un ay que vergüenza?
> O que se haya ido al acabar directo a llorar o a un punto lila?
> Así podrían ser las fiestas heterosexuales si las mujeres aprendiesen algo de los maricones.



Las mujeres solo dan culo gratis a unos poco elegidos, o al elegido por ellas (en este caso no sale gratis), olvidate de la bombi comunal y menos en publico.


----------



## jolu (12 Jul 2022)

Que cantidad de candidatos a la vacuna de la viruela del homo se ven en ese vídeo.
De momento uno ha recibido su dosis.


----------



## Nico (12 Jul 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Rusia. No te detengas en Kiev.




No te preocupes. El trabajo que no haga Putin, lo hará el Islam en los próximos 20 o 30 años. No hacen falta bolas de cristal o cartas de Tarot para reconocer una civilización hastiada de si misma que está buscando el suicidio.

Occidente fue de lo mejorcito que dio la Historia. Europa en particular ha sido su cosa más bella... pero parece que todo tiene un lugar bajo el sol y el tiempo se ha cumplido.

Las civilizaciones no se mata, se suicidan cuando ya no tienen más que dar de si.

Si quieres revivir los momentos más épicos de Europa (en música, pintura, literatura, ingeniería, ciencia, poderío global) tienes que retrotraerte al S XIX, de allí en adelante todo fue un cuesta abajo, hasta los momentos finales (que son los que estamos viviendo).


----------



## Señor Manolo (12 Jul 2022)

Ya vereis cómo en 15 la viruela del macaco se vuelve a disparar en los madriles mandriles.


----------



## algemeine (12 Jul 2022)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Esta es una prueba de que muchos por aquí, y por desgracia también en la vida real, no respetan al colectivo LGBTI, y que por tanto queda mucho trabajo por hacer.



Que algo me de arcadas es no respetar?

Me ha levantado el estomago lo poco que he visto y casi vomito.

Trabajad trabajad, que por mucho que hagais no me va a dejar de dar asco el visionado de ciertas imagenes, salvo que me lleveis a la cheka y me liquideis como hacia el che gevara, ooooh wait, el tambien compartiria cheka conmigo.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (12 Jul 2022)

Igual que los perros.


----------



## Lobo macho (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## V. R. N (12 Jul 2022)

Eso no es Madrid.....


----------



## Wasi (12 Jul 2022)

Y después que el estado opresor te pague el tratamiento contra el sida y el viruelo


----------



## Supremacía (12 Jul 2022)

Seguro que son foreros.


----------



## V. R. N (12 Jul 2022)

Y hay otro detalle....hay otro delante que le da "alegría" también por delante al enculado. 
Los perrillos pienso que duran más 

En resumen: da un asco tremendo. Es el colmo en todos los sentidos. Luego dicen que "no es enfermedad" vaya que no.....


----------



## el ejpertoc (12 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Y después piden respeto.
> 
> Espectáculo grotesco
> 
> Asco!



Chicomalo, quién es el de delante o el de atrás?


----------



## INE (12 Jul 2022)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Esta es una prueba de que muchos por aquí, y por desgracia también en la vida real, no respetan al colectivo LGBTI, y que por tanto queda mucho trabajo por hacer.



Súmame a mi también.


----------



## Borzaco (12 Jul 2022)

Enviarlos a Irán.


----------



## mateww (12 Jul 2022)

Todo su orgullo se limita a eso al final


----------



## Mabuse (12 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No te preocupes. El trabajo que no haga Putin, lo hará el Islam en los próximos 20 o 30 años. No hacen falta bolas de cristal o cartas de Tarot para reconocer una civilización hastiada de si misma que está buscando el suicidio.
> 
> Occidente fue de lo mejorcito que dio la Historia. Europa en particular ha sido su cosa más bella... pero parece que todo tiene un lugar bajo el sol y el tiempo se ha cumplido.
> 
> ...



Los griegos se creían el centro del universo y la hostia en verso hasta que llegaron unos desharrapados desde Asia y les dieron hasta en el cielo del paladar. Al ver que ni eran los reyes del mambo ni sus dioses tenían media hostia se empezaron a plantear muchas cosas y empezó lo que conocemos como cultura grecolatina. ¿Seremos capaces de sacar algo en claro tras estos dos siglos de soberbia, desidia y decadencia?


----------



## Nico (12 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> ¿Seremos capaces de sacar algo en claro tras estos dos siglos de soberbia, desidia y decadencia?




Mucho me temo que hemos agujereado el último bote salvavidas con el ablandamiento y desaparición del cristianismo católico. Salvo que hubiera un fuerte crecimiento de una tendencia más tradicional y ortodoxa (cosa que posiblemente si encuentras en Rusia, más no ya en Roma), lo único que queda es esperar a que, más rápido que lento, el Islam ocupe el centro del escenario.

Estoy justamente terminando de leer este libro (Sumisión) y pensé que iba a ser una crítica del Islam... pero resulta que da SOPRENDENTES RESPUESTAS !!  (en lo social, económico y cultural).

Creo que lo termino hoy y voy a abrir un hilo al respecto. Me llevé una gran sorpresa (y algo me dice que se confirma la frase previa que he escrito).


*Sumisión*
Michel Houellebecq

_Francia, en un futuro próximo. A las puertas de las elecciones presidenciales de 2022. Los partidos tradicionales se han hundido en las encuestas y Mohammed Ben Abbes, carismático líder de una nueva formación islamista moderada, derrota con el apoyo de los socialistas y de la derecha a la candidata del Frente Nacional en la segunda vuelta. _​_François, un profesor universitario hastiado de la docencia y de su vida sexual, que a sus cuarenta años se había resignado a una vida aburrida pero sosegada, ve cómo la rápida transformación que sucede a la llegada del nuevo presidente al Elíseo altera la vida cotidiana de los franceses y le depara a él un inesperado futuro. _​_Los judíos han emigrado a Israel, en las calles las mujeres han cambiado las faldas por conjuntos de blusas largas y pantalones, y algunos comercios han cerrado sus puertas o reorientado el negocio. Y la Sorbona es ahora una universidad islámica en la que los profesores conversos gozan de excelentes salarios y tienen derecho a la poligamia. _​_Al igual que Huysmans, el escritor del siglo XIX convertido al catolicismo al que consagró su tesis, François sopesará pronunciar las palabras que le abrirán las puertas de la religión islámica y de una nueva vida: «No hay más dios que Alá y Mahoma es su profeta.»_​


----------



## Libertyforall (12 Jul 2022)

Pero la gente se tendrá que ir un tiempo de vacaciones, ¿no?


----------



## elchicho47 (12 Jul 2022)

Que puto asco , sidosos


----------



## intensito (12 Jul 2022)

Eso NO es Madrid. Es California.

Mirad lo que pone en el local ese de detrás: "smog check", "test only"


----------



## Yomismita (12 Jul 2022)

¿Pero cuánto dura el orgullo ese? ¿No llevan desde junio ?


----------



## Alatristeando (12 Jul 2022)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Esta es una prueba de que muchos por aquí, y por desgracia también en la vida real, no respetan al colectivo LGBTI, y que por tanto queda mucho trabajo por hacer.



Cierto, los musulmanes se encargarán de limitar los actos homosexuales a la intimidad.


----------



## Mabuse (12 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Mucho me temo que hemos agujereado el último bote salvavidas con el ablandamiento y desaparición del cristianismo católico. Salvo que hubiera un fuerte crecimiento de una tendencia más tradicional y ortodoxa (cosa que posiblemente si encuentras en Rusia, más no ya en Roma), lo único que queda es esperar a que, más rápido que lento, el Islam ocupe el centro del escenario.
> 
> Estoy justamente terminando de leer este libro (Sumisión) y pensé que iba a ser una crítica del Islam... pero resulta que da SOPRENDENTES RESPUESTAS !!  (en lo social, económico y cultural).
> 
> ...



No sé yo cuanto va a durar Israel. Es como el Guadiana, que aparece y desaparece, y estamos en el preludio de una sequía pertinaz. El Islam no es una religión con fuerza, demasiado cercana a la política y demasiado alejada de la teología como para desarrollar una doctrina y dogmas duraderos y trascendentes.


----------



## LangostaPaco (12 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Y después piden respeto.
> 
> Espectáculo grotesco
> 
> Asco!



Biba el orgullo y los niños pasando por ahí, oleeeeee


----------



## XXavier (12 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No te preocupes. El trabajo que no haga Putin, lo hará el Islam en los próximos 20 o 30 años. No hacen falta bolas de cristal o cartas de Tarot para reconocer una civilización hastiada de si misma que está buscando el suicidio.
> 
> Occidente fue de lo mejorcito que dio la Historia. Europa en particular ha sido su cosa más bella... pero parece que todo tiene un lugar bajo el sol y el tiempo se ha cumplido.
> 
> ...




En los años 60 del s. XX es cuando se estropean las cosas y empieza la cuesta abajo, con una decadencia progresiva...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Jul 2022)

Hijos de la gran puta


----------



## Nico (12 Jul 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> En los años 60 del s. XX es cuando se estropean las cosas y empieza la cuesta abajo, con una decadencia progresiva...




Si consideras que la IGM y la IIGM fueron parte de la "grandeza" de Europa, por ahí tendrías que repensar el concepto.  

Lo que si es claro es que la decadencia no siempre ocurre en un único salto, a veces es una sucesión de "bajadas" y "subidas", pero las subidas cada vez son "más abajo" 

Y ciertamente la postguerra fue un momento bastante bueno, *pero en una Europa que YA NO ERA EL CENTRO DEL MUNDO* (te recuerdo que en S XIX Europa era la "dueña" de prácticamente el 70% del Mundo y del 100% del arte, cultura y ciencia).

Comparto en todo caso que los 60s dieron lugar a otro "bajón", se subió en los 90s y ahora vamos de culo nuevamente.


----------



## gester (12 Jul 2022)

Wasi dijo:


> Y después que el estado opresor te pague el tratamiento contra el sida y el viruelo



Pero luego el dentista te lo tienes que pagar de tu bolsillo.


----------



## Nico (12 Jul 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> Francia está a un pasito de eso.



Por eso te digo que la novela me ha sorprendido !!

Plantea un escenario MUY lógico y que creo que es totalmente premonitorio (no ocurrió en 2022, pero pasará en algún momento no tan lejano).

Sin embargo lo sorprendente es que para Francia no representa un mal momento, ya que empiezan a solucionarse muchos temas (en la economía, lo social, etc.). Y el esquema que plantea la novela no es para nada disparatado (insisto que me sorprendió por lo lógico).


----------



## XXavier (12 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Si consideras que la IGM y la IIGM fueron parte de la "grandeza" de Europa, por ahí tendrías que repensar el concepto.
> 
> Lo que si es claro es que la decadencia no siempre ocurre en un único salto, a veces es una sucesión de "bajadas" y "subidas", pero las subidas cada vez son "más abajo"
> 
> ...





En el s. XIX también hubo guerras catastróficas en Europa...

Desde los 60 no ha habido ningún repunte. Quizá la cuesta abajo empieza con la campaña de los 'derechos humanos' en USA, y continúa con el mayo del 68, que en su día no pareció tan trascendente, pero que lo ha sido mucho.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (12 Jul 2022)

No es Madrid no.
Madrid es peor, si conocéis policías que hayan patrullado durante el orgullo preguntadlos. Todo lo consiente el pp apoyado por los madrileños; langostos, funcis y pacoibex votan al psoe azul en masa. Por lo tanto circulen o disfruten.


----------



## Nico (12 Jul 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> En el s. XIX también hubo guerras catastróficas en Europa...
> 
> Desde los 60 no ha habido ningún repunte. Quizá la cuesta abajo empieza con la campaña de los 'derechos humanos' en USA, y continúa con el mayo del 68, que en su día no pareció tan trascendente, pero que lo ha sido mucho.




Ciertamente. Pero si pones en la balanza el estado del arte (música, pintura, literatura; hasta arquitectura) y de la ciencia y lo comparas al S XX, ya tendrás una idea de hacia dónde se inclina la balanza.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (12 Jul 2022)

Ayer le dije a un compañero de la oficina (Gay) que estuvo en eso, que no me parecía bien lo que hacían. Que habia muchos niños por allí. Este me dijo que lo que no tenemos que hacer es llevar a los niños allí y que lo de que van en pelotas por la calle o follan como estos del video son uno entre un millón, que la culpa la tienen los medios que van siempre buscando las cosquillas a todo.

Yo alucino... Y no quiero hablar muy alto por que tengo dos varones, pero yo alucino.


----------



## Nico (12 Jul 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> A mi es que el islam me parece un cáncer que quieren blanquear a cualquier precio. No entiendo qué puede traer de bueno a Europa.




Por un lado, te sugiero que leas la novela.

Por el otro te hago notar un dato que surge de ella (spoiler) que me dejó pensando.

Al analizar el perfil de los "identitarios" (digamos la gente más nacionalista) resulta que sus objetivos de fondo no eran tan diferentes a los del Islam:

a) Los hombres recuperan su rol en la sociedad (se acaba el feminismo)
b) Los hombres vuelven a trabajar (se acaban muchos de los empleos de mujeres, el hombre vuelve a ser el "principal" del hogar)
c) La moral en general se normaliza (fin del LGTBI, abortos, zorreo, etc.)
d) La economía se hace mucho más distribucionista (se apuntalan las pequeñas empresas en detrimento de los monopolios, florecen las pymes)
e) Al abrirse el mercado a los inversores árabes, se solucionan problemas de energía y hay grandes inversiones.
f) Y se aprueba la poligamia lo que hace la delicia de unos cuantos.
g) La SEGURIDAD aumenta de un modo dramático !! (desaparecen los robos casi por completo).

En fin... que de repente hasta los más acérrimos enemigos empiezan a ver que al final el Islam era más una "solución" que un problema.

Claro que en la novela el Presidente musulmán, no es un idiota camellero, sino un tío inteligentísimo, políticamente muy hábil y los cambios se realizan sin mucho dolor (Ejemplo: Si no te quieres convertir al Islam en ciertos puestos que requieren esa condición para mantenerlo, te jubilan anticipadamente con tu sueldo completo... nadie se queja !!) 

Y aclaremos que el Islam "a la francesa" no es un opresivo, se sigue vendiendo alcohol, no hay ningún tipo de represión, etc.


----------



## Liquidadero (12 Jul 2022)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Esta es una prueba de que muchos por aquí, y por desgracia también en la vida real, no respetan al colectivo LGBTI, y que por tanto queda mucho trabajo por hacer.



Me cuesta creer lo que estoy leyendo en su respuesta. ¿Quién cree que falta al respeto a los gays? ¿Quien les llama "maricones" de forma despectiva o quien se comporta con tal grado de indecendia e indecoro que se pone a darle por culo a otro en plena calle? ¿Ese es el "trabajo" que tanto queda por hacer?

Es lamentable, es un asco y me genera un rechazo inconmensurable ver a gente que se desprecia tanto a sí mismo y a los demás, independientemente de si son dos hombres, un hombre y una mujer o dos mujeres. Hay multitud de lugares donde uno puede mantener relaciones sexuales, y me parece magnífico que cada uno haga lo que le plazca... pero ¿en plena calle? ¿De verdad es faltar al respeto al "colectivo LGBTI" criticar con dureza la indecencia, la inmundicia y la falta de respeto?

Vamos, no me jodas. Tendré una mentalidad anticuada, que ya tengo una edad. Pero hay cosas que no deberían pasar nunca en plena calle.


----------



## Nico (12 Jul 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Este me dijo que lo que no tenemos que hacer es llevar a los niños allí




Claro, porque los niños no viven en la ciudad y no tienen derecho a circular libremente. Claro...


----------



## Conde Duckula (12 Jul 2022)

Señor Manolo dijo:


> Ya vereis cómo en 15 la viruela del macaco se vuelve a disparar en los madriles mandriles.



Me da que no.


----------



## Conde Duckula (12 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No te preocupes. El trabajo que no haga Putin, lo hará el Islam en los próximos 20 o 30 años. No hacen falta bolas de cristal o cartas de Tarot para reconocer una civilización hastiada de si misma que está buscando el suicidio.
> 
> Occidente fue de lo mejorcito que dio la Historia. Europa en particular ha sido su cosa más bella... pero parece que todo tiene un lugar bajo el sol y el tiempo se ha cumplido.
> 
> ...



Europa podría seguir avanzando y llegar muy lejos. Pero se ha hecho todo el trabajo del mundo para destruirla.


----------



## Murray's (12 Jul 2022)

*Eso es lo que quieren para la gente se entretenga*
*
Putuferio
Maricones
Risas
Fiestas
Toros
Futbol
Drogas

Mientras están en eso tapan

El paro
Los sueldos de mierda
Que los funcionarios ganen hasta 4 veces más el smi por tocarse los huev
Paguitas de menas y gitanos
Corrupciones, tramas
La inflación
La subida luz
2€ la gasolina*
*Impuestos*


----------



## Iron John (12 Jul 2022)

Otra konkista sosiáh que peligra si llega la ultraderecha y tal...


----------



## duf28 (12 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No te preocupes. El trabajo que no haga Putin, lo hará el Islam en los próximos 20 o 30 años. No hacen falta bolas de cristal o cartas de Tarot para reconocer una civilización hastiada de si misma que está buscando el suicidio.
> 
> Occidente fue de lo mejorcito que dio la Historia. Europa en particular ha sido su cosa más bella... pero parece que todo tiene un lugar bajo el sol y el tiempo se ha cumplido.
> 
> ...



Esta civilacion no se suicida, está siendo engañada, y está siendo demolida. Una perversión, que viene impuesta desde arriba. Y la gente tan gilipollas e ignorante que no es capaz de verlo. No quieren verlo.

Por el resto, absolutamente de acuerdo.


----------



## Murray's (12 Jul 2022)

duf28 dijo:


> Esta civilacion no se suicida, está siendo engañada, y está siendo demolida. Una perversión, que viene impuesta desde arriba. Y la gente tan gilipollas e ignorante que no es capaz de verlo. No quieren verlo.
> 
> Por el resto, absolutamente de acuerdo.




Quieren tapar los problemas para no vean la realidad y se den cuenta los están engañando con sueldos de mierda, priblemas sociales por la inmigración y carestia de la vida


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (12 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Mucho me temo que hemos agujereado el último bote salvavidas con el ablandamiento y desaparición del cristianismo católico. Salvo que hubiera un fuerte crecimiento de una tendencia más tradicional y ortodoxa (cosa que posiblemente si encuentras en Rusia, más no ya en Roma), lo único que queda es esperar a que, más rápido que lento, el Islam ocupe el centro del escenario.
> 
> Estoy justamente terminando de leer este libro (Sumisión) y pensé que iba a ser una crítica del Islam... pero resulta que da SOPRENDENTES RESPUESTAS !!  (en lo social, económico y cultural).
> 
> ...



La he leído y Houellebecq lo tiene claro: mucha gente se convertirá al islam para instalarse cómodamente en la nueva sociedad que viene. Esto pasará cuando los musulmanes sean un grupo potente y con masa crítica, para lo que no queda mucho ya. Un tío cojonudo Houellebecq. Para mi, junto con De Prada, de lo poco disidente que se puede leer actualmente en escritores consagrados vivos. 

No obstante, lo que cuenta Houellebecq ya pasó en la Historia, en el momento de expansión del islam, cuando los musulmanes que conquistaron eran cuatro gatos: en dos generaciones el cristianismo quedo muy mermado en tierras que habían sido cristianas (Siria, Palestina, Egipto, el Magreb y buena parte de la Península Ibérica). La mayoría de los seres humanos son acomodaticios: no quieren significarse y siempre buscan acoplarse al poder, por una mezcla de miedo y de su deseo de obtener beneficios. Si no ¿cómo entender lo del Covid y el borreguismo social imperante?


----------



## CliffUnger2 (12 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Claro, porque los niños no viven en la ciudad y no tienen derecho a circular libremente. Claro...



El caso es que ellos siempre tienen la razón, No hay mas. y Ojo! que este tipo es de derechas, No es para nada de estos gais locas progres, lo que pasa es que el plumero siempre se les tiene que asomar por algún lado.


----------



## Nico (12 Jul 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Europa podría seguir avanzando y llegar muy lejos. Pero se ha hecho todo el trabajo del mundo para destruirla destruirse.



Corrijo levemente tu frase. Tal como la has escrito puede interpretarse que el trabajo lo "hizo otro", cuando en realidad lo estamos haciendo nosotros alegremente y sin rechistar.


----------



## casaire (12 Jul 2022)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Esta es una prueba de que muchos por aquí, y por desgracia también en la vida real, no respetan al colectivo LGBTI, y que por tanto queda mucho trabajo por hacer.



Pero que hablas de respeto ROJO¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡.... Y ellos respetan al resto?.


----------



## vic252525 (12 Jul 2022)

la culpa es del mono


----------



## Fígaro (12 Jul 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Eso no es Madrid.....



San Francisco.


----------



## Nico (12 Jul 2022)

duf28 dijo:


> *Esta civilacion no se suicida, está siendo engañada*, y está siendo demolida. Una perversión, que viene impuesta desde arriba. Y la gente tan gilipollas e ignorante que no es capaz de verlo. No quieren verlo.
> 
> Por el resto, absolutamente de acuerdo.




La pregunta que habría que hacerse es: _¿Cuando una sociedad se "deja engañar" sin mover un pelo... acaso no se está suicidando? _

Porque te hago notar un detalle, llega un momento en que ciertas civilizaciones se "agotan", pierden la razón de ser, pierden su sentido de vitalidad y propósito.

Cuando eso ocurre, no quedan energías vitales para oponerse a nada y se marcha, como lemings, rumbo a la autodestrucción... que llegue de un modo o de otro es casi irrelevante. El problema de fondo es la anomia, el quietismo, la aceptación de cualquier cosa.

Piensa en el tema de los okupas (por citar algo ABERRANTE Y ABSURDO).

Lo promueven y habilitan y permiten desde "arriba"... pero el hecho de que la gente "_lo vea por televisión_" y nada más, te da una pista de que en realidad ya estamos pasando de todo.


----------



## guanoincoming (12 Jul 2022)

Pues como en Sodoma y Gomorra ,ya sabemos que viene después.Subhkoit 57 y mucho napalm. Aunque lo mismo somos unos alarmistas y el que empuja está simplemente quitándole las hemorroides al de delante, en cualquier caso el pasivo no se ha de limpiar más el culo, el balón no toca tablero nunca más.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (12 Jul 2022)

Esta mierda la han traído los GRINGOS HIJOS DE PUTA. En su "shithole" de país tienen un "orgullo GAY" de 1 mes entero. Ese país enfermizo que exporta degeneración y esclavitud debería ser exterminado, toda su puta cultura -empezando por su puta mierda de idioma de monosílabos- merece ser extinguida.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (12 Jul 2022)

pondria a los dos de rodillas y los ejecutaba en el sitio


----------



## Me suda la polla (12 Jul 2022)

Son los estertores de una civilización. No representa el principio de nada sino el fin de todo.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (12 Jul 2022)

Vaya puta degeneración pagada con nuestros impuestos.

Pero esto lo permiten los peperros. Libertad para follar por la calle.


----------



## DVD1975 (12 Jul 2022)

Eso es desde siempre.
La pride de San Francisco es mejor salen con su uniforme.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (12 Jul 2022)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Esta es una prueba de que muchos por aquí, y por desgracia también en la vida real, no respetan al colectivo LGBTI, y que por tanto queda mucho trabajo por hacer.



A qué trabajo re refieres? A sodomizarse en la calle?


----------



## Chuchus (12 Jul 2022)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Esta es una prueba de que muchos por aquí, y por desgracia también en la vida real, no respetan al colectivo LGBTI, y que por tanto queda mucho trabajo por hacer.



Queda trabajo por hacer cuando están los maricones follando por la calle??


Más bien al reves


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (12 Jul 2022)

Imaginaos por la noche, borrachos, drogados y en callejones oscuros...


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (12 Jul 2022)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Esta es una prueba de que muchos por aquí, y por desgracia también en la vida real, no respetan al colectivo LGBTI, y que por tanto queda mucho trabajo por hacer.



menudo subnormal, te parece bien que se pongan a follar en medio la calle, da igual gay que heteros, una cosa es ser gay otra subnormal, con esta declaracion me queda claro que eres, subnormal perdido

Puto tiro en la nuca te metia por subnormal profundo, escoria como tu bajo tierra esta mejor por retrasados mentales


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Jul 2022)

"Elegid y pereced..."


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (12 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Por un lado, te sugiero que leas la novela.
> 
> Por el otro te hago notar un dato que surge de ella (spoiler) que me dejó pensando.
> 
> ...



Es lo que plantea la novela de Houellebecq. De alguna manera el islam es otra utopía, como puede ser el cristianismo. En el mensaje, si el islam fuera así, yo ya me habría convertido. Los puntos que señalas los suscribiría cualquier persona con dos dedos de raciocinio, no la casa de putas en que se ha convertido Occidente hoy día.

Pero esta visión del islam es sufí, es decir, de los cuatro místicos (que, como algunos monjes y eremitas cristianos, querían alcanzar a Dios de manera personal). Esto es una postura minoritaria en el islam, porque el islam es una religión colectiva, donde predomina el ritualismo (rezar, ayunar, peregrinaciones) de cara a la galería y no la verdadera fe ni las prácticas de misericordia. Las sociedades islámicas son tremendamente clasistas, donde los poderosos (todavía anclados en el tribalismo) imponen su voluntad a sangre y fuego. No hay ni una sola sociedad musulmana donde haya un cierto bienestar, salvo los de Emiratos y algún otro, todo basado en una riqueza volátil como es el petróleo (son bombas de relojería a las que volverá la arena tras su colapso). Un fantasma de riqueza que oculta montañas de opresión. 

El islam no es una solución para Occidente: el islam no admite la crítica, no admite la especulación (que hace avanzar la ciencia), no admite modificar comportamientos o prácticas anacrónicas surgidas en una sociedad de hace mil setecientos años. Con el islam imperando en el mundo y en Europa sería cuestión de dos o tres generaciones en las que, agotado el impulso científico de la sociedad preislámica, entraríamos en un estancamiento tecnológico que, dada la explosión demográfica de las sociedades musulmanas (propiciada también por la implantación de la ingeniería y medicina occidentales) nos acabaría llevando también al colapso. 

Además, el islam no tiene autoridad centralizada (salvo los shiies), es decir, no hay un Papa musulmán. Ningún imam tiene autoridad sobre otro, ni siquiera el gran "muftí" de La Meca o de El Cairo: no dejan de ser más que jurisconsultos muy prestigiosos, pero no autoridades. Por eso la sunna está ultradividida en muchos grupúsculos dirigidos uno o varios "imames", cada uno en su mezquita y predicando mensajes según más radicales o más moderados. Además, la única autoridad legítima es la religiosa, por eso la política se impone por la fuerza (cualquiera puede ser acusado de impiedad y de ilegitimidad, por muchos de estos grupos religiosos que coexisten en la sociedad musulmana). Ello explica la brutalidad de los regímenes islámicos y el permanente miedo de los dirigentes musulmanes a ser derrocados por otros rivales (normalmente con violencia y todavía en el siglo XXI). Esto genera el permanente conflicto en que viven las sociedades islámicas desde la muerte del Profeta y su gran inestabilidad política. El tema se complicaría aun más porque la sociedad islámica se rige por el derecho islámico (el fiqh) que es tremendamente complicado (el tema de las herencias con la poligamia y la propiedad es una verdadera locura) además porque tiene textos y jurisprudencia que se solapan unas a otras, haciendo todo enormemente confuso. Es como el derecho anglosajón, pero multiplicado por mil.


----------



## toroloco (12 Jul 2022)

Mdutch dijo:


> Tenemos (las mujeres concretamente) mucho que aprender de los gays.
> Tu ves que le haya puesto mil reparos al que lo empala? Que si aquí no, que si que diran mis amigas o un ay que vergüenza?
> O que se haya ido al acabar directo a llorar o a un punto lila?
> Así podrían ser las fiestas heterosexuales si las mujeres aprendiesen algo de los maricones.



que asco. Voy a metertela donde te la ha metido otro hace un minuto o te voy a comer lo que te dije.

me da igual homo que hetero, la vanalizacion de meterla que se aprecia en ese video es como si follar fuera encender un cigarro.

Para eso me hago una paja, que algunos polvos saben peor que una paja.


----------



## Madafaca (12 Jul 2022)

Los del ISIS no van a dar abasto.


----------



## Murray's (12 Jul 2022)

Nada nuevo

En algunas playas de levante se les puede ver follar desde hace años, nada nuevo..eso si zona cruising entre pinares, pero también se les ve follando en las nudista, y si haces nudismo o eres una família naturista tus hijos verán como dos maricones se dan por culo o dos bolleras hacen la tijera

No queriais parar la derecha?

Tomad


----------



## Kartoffeln (12 Jul 2022)

Son unos enfermos









Parafilias chéveres: llega el fetiche de 'exposearse' y arruinarse la vida (pornográficamente)


Ser exhibicionista no es nuevo, ni el subidón que a algunos les provoca la posibilidad de ser pillados. Pero ahorita existe gente que sube todos sus datos REALES acompañados de fotos dantesco-sexuales. Les muestro uno de los CONTRATOS que suelen firmar: Hay páginas que nomás ofrecen...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## spica22 (12 Jul 2022)

Yo no creo que el islam prospere en Occidente, en la expansión de las religiones abramicas se dio su expansión hacia el este y el cristianismo hacia el oeste. 
Además las religiones van a ir perdiendo poder no sólo la Católica. 
Esta Era es la era del hombre como su centro, más parecido al Renacimiento. 
Un hombre como centro liberado de ideologías políticas, de religiones, de todo lo que sometía. 
Islam = sumision todo lo contrario a la libertad. 
El islam y el esclavismo negro diluyó a los árabes los degénero, nada que ver lo que eran antes esos hombres con los que son ahora. No sólo físicamente, esas mentes brillantes que producían ya no las producen. 
Otra cosa es que el islam esta lleno de homosexuales y pedofilia niños y hombres que son como esclavos sexuales y relaciones entre amiguitos. Digamos que son cínicos. 



Lo de los homosexuales especialmente hombres es más que promiscuidad, es enfermedad porque es un exceso una manía, que genera un gran gasto sanitario y Social que no cubren, tal vez por eso están sacando enfermedades/vacuna. Todo lo que sea gasto se esta recortando, lo mismo con las prostitutas, los jubilados, etc. Va a quedar una sociedad muy austera.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (12 Jul 2022)

España Imperial

Inquisición 

Autos de Fe


----------



## Pedro el Romano (12 Jul 2022)

casaire dijo:


> Pero que hablas de respeto ROJO¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡.... Y ellos respetan al resto?.



Bloqueado.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (12 Jul 2022)

spica22 dijo:


> Yo no creo que el islam prospere en Occidente, en la expansión de las religiones abramicas se dio su expansión hacia el este y el cristianismo hacia el oeste.
> Además las religiones van a ir perdiendo poder no sólo la Católica.
> Esta Era es la era del hombre como su centro, más parecido al Renacimiento.
> Un hombre como centro liberado de ideologías políticas, de religiones, de todo lo que sometía.
> ...



No sé si te has fijado ......

Pero estas hablando de aplicar la Masonería 

Te has fijado que todo es ANTI CRISTIANO 

Masonería, Islam, marxistas, el ateísmo este ....


Que curioso no?

Lo que hace falta son Autos de Fe y Plazas Públicas para eso


----------



## Pedro el Romano (12 Jul 2022)

Máximo Décimo Hispanio dijo:


> menudo subnormal, te parece bien que se pongan a follar en medio la calle, da igual gay que heteros, una cosa es ser gay otra subnormal, con esta declaracion me queda claro que eres, subnormal perdido
> 
> Puto tiro en la nuca te metia por subnormal profundo, escoria como tu bajo tierra esta mejor por retrasados mentales



Bloqueado.


----------



## Lux Mundi (12 Jul 2022)

A mi esas imágenes ya no me afectan. Pensad que se están suicidando delante de todo el mundo, están pillando enfermedades como el sida, están derroidos en el alma, y morirán, si no están muertos ya, aunque sea por dentro. 
A estos depravados no hay que darles ni un minuto de atención, alegraos de que hayan invertidos porque son precisamente ellos, depravados, los que acabarán extinguiéndose. 
De aquí a pocos años, el chollo se les acaba.


----------



## spica22 (12 Jul 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> No sé si te has fijado ......
> 
> Pero estas hablando de aplicar la Masonería
> 
> ...



No se de masonería ni tengo ninguna religión. Yo hablo de astrología mundana. Y los eventos más probables en función de esto.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Jul 2022)

*Los gays - desinhibidos - se comportan como animales . *

Estos temas son mucho más fáciles de entender si se ha convivido con animales y se observado su comportamiento sexual ( incluso en los documentales aunque en directo es mucho más aclaratorio )

Cuando una perra está en celo entran en un estado de alegría incontenible. Retozan con otras hembras y por supuesto los machos . Se nota claramente que sienten deseo y que es lo que buscan .

¿ qué buscan ? LA FECUNDACIÓN POR EL MEJOR MACHO DISPONIBLE EN ESE ENTORNO.

El comportamiento programado y la bioquímica maneja la voluntad para esa finalidad biológica.

Siempre me ha parecido muy extraño que las personas consideren al sexo como algo sublime y racional cuando de todos los comportamientos animales que tenemos ese es el más animal de todos.

Los gemidos durante el sexo son anteriores al lenguaje articulado . Es decir nuestra mente retrocede hasta convertirnos en animales anteriores a los monos.

La querencia de los hombres a lamer los genitales de la hembra es un comportamiento programado de cuando éramos capaces de detectar a través del sabor y el olor que la hembra estaba receptiva .

NO ES FÁCIL AJUSTAR EL MOMENTO ! El óvulo está maduro unos 3 días en un ciclo reproductivo que se alargaba varios años . Por eso había que afinar al competir con otros machos.

LA REGLA ES ALGO ANTINATURAL . Lo normal es que las hembras quedasen embarazadas y por lo tanto no volvían a tener la regla en mucho tiempo. Si no se moría antes de llegar a la menopausia ... nuestras antepasadas tendrían la regla unas 10 veces a lo largo de su vida ( como gorilas - ballenas - elefantas - rinocerontas .... ) todas las hembras cuyas crías permanecen varios años con su madre .


----------



## singladura (12 Jul 2022)

Para muchos el exhibicionismo es un transtorno parafílico sexual que precisa de la intervención de terceros a los que se agrede en su libertad sexual al implicarlos como necesarias víctimas sujetos pasivos involuntarias con la exposición del exhibicionista de genitales y actividad sexual esplícita a personas desconocidas, con la premisa de que los observantes estén desprevenidos, buscando causar sorpresa impacto o impresión paa obtener así excitación sexual.
La víctima es casi siempre una mujer, alguien vulnerableo, o un niño de uno u otro sexo (es previsible que de ser un varón la reacción pueda ser violenta).
Para ser más claros: es el efecto de la exhibición lo que provoca placer y atentan contra la libertad sexual de elegir del ajeno invadiendo su espacio para conseguirlo.
En ese sentido el delito de exhibicionismo no tendría un trato menor y se podría considerar como abuso sexual y atentado contra la libertad sexual de las víctimas. Se tiene que proteger la libertad de ver o dejar de ver como participante pasivo las conductas sexuales del resto y en el caso de verse obligado contra la voluntad propia se debe de castigar igual que cualquier otro abuso sexual
Yo no me andaría con contemplaciones porque muchos gays y heterosexuales sufren reacciones homofóbicas y de odio contra ellos por culpa de cuatro que no saben ir por la vida sin la pollita en la mano


----------



## Critikalspanish (12 Jul 2022)

Los reventaba a palos en las costillas y hundirselas hasta llegar al corazón.
Maricones de mierda malditos hijos de la gran puta.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (12 Jul 2022)

_Degenerados .drogadictos igual que sus amos los politicos_


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jul 2022)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Esta es una prueba de que muchos por aquí, y por desgracia también en la vida real, no respetan al colectivo LGBTI, y que por tanto queda mucho trabajo por hacer.



Pedro el Rom-ANO


----------



## Decimus (12 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No te preocupes. El trabajo que no haga Putin, lo hará el Islam en los próximos 20 o 30 años. No hacen falta bolas de cristal o cartas de Tarot para reconocer una civilización hastiada de si misma que está buscando el suicidio.
> 
> Occidente fue de lo mejorcito que dio la Historia. Europa en particular ha sido su cosa más bella... pero parece que todo tiene un lugar bajo el sol y el tiempo se ha cumplido.
> 
> ...



Europa murió en el 1914.

El futuro está en China.


----------



## Pedro el Romano (12 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Pedro el Rom-ANO



Bloqueado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Jul 2022)

Yomismita dijo:


> ¿Pero cuánto dura el orgullo ese? ¿No llevan desde junio ?









El semen es inmunosupresor . Al eyacular en el recto, el viroma es absorbido como si fuese un supositorio y los macrófagos hacen el resto .


Los espermatozoides son inmunogénicos, por lo cual causan reacciones autoinmunes en caso de que se encuentren en cualquier parte del cuerpo que no sean los testículos. El sistema inmune aprende a diferenciar entre la células del propio organismo y las ajenas. Cualquier elemento extraño es...




www.burbuja.info










Sanfermines: subnormales rezando a una figura de escayola para luego chutarse adrenalina huyendo del depredador.


Esta fiesta es famosa en el mundo porque es difícil encontrar más subnormales juntos por metro cuadrado . Hoy lo he visto por la tele . No podemos reírnos de personas estrambóticas de otras partes del planeta cuando en España pasan estas cosas. Gente aparentemente normal y por lo menos con...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Wolvernite (12 Jul 2022)

Eso no es follar, es darse por culo


----------



## alvarinaitis (12 Jul 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Es un ritual típico azteca precolombino.
> Se nos robaron el oro nomás.



Efectivamente, así es. Me congratula ver que no soy el único que reconoció la milenaria técnica.


----------



## Sardónica (12 Jul 2022)

Esto solo acaba de empezar. Veremos esto en todos lados y a menores hipersexualizados trans.

Se está reproduciendo lo mismo que en el periodo pre ONU.

Vacunación soldados contra meningitis 
Gripe 1918
Guerra en Europa
Perversión social, amoralidad, prostitución infantil de *Weimar*

Estamos en el período pre ONU 2


----------



## SolyCalma (12 Jul 2022)

Se les ve muy limpios


----------



## CARTEROREAL (12 Jul 2022)

A mi todas estas concentraciones de gentes alardeando de su degeneración me parece un grito de auxilio pidiendo que los padres y las autoridades naturales que no tuvieron,aparezcan en el lamentable espectáculo y los corrijan y enderecen con gran dureza.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (12 Jul 2022)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Eso no puede ser del "orgullo gay de madrid", porque no es Madrid.



No pone en ningún momento que sea Madrid. Pero da igual, es la misma enfermedad. Uno de sus síntomas es el escozor de ojete todo el día, por eso se lo rascan.


----------



## weyler (12 Jul 2022)

sodoma en estado puro, esa gente no se merece el minimo respeto


----------



## Cornell (12 Jul 2022)

Putos degenerados..Y luego piden respeto


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (12 Jul 2022)

Pero cuantos días dura esta puta mierda??
Va a estar todo el verano?


----------



## singladura (12 Jul 2022)

singladura dijo:


> Para muchos el exhibicionismo es un transtorno parafílico sexual que precisa de la intervención de terceros a los que se agrede en su libertad sexual al implicarlos como necesarias víctimas sujetos pasivos involuntarias con la exposición del exhibicionista de genitales y actividad sexual esplícita a personas desconocidas, con la premisa de que los observantes estén desprevenidos, buscando causar sorpresa impacto o impresión paa obtener así excitación sexual.
> La víctima es casi siempre una mujer, alguien vulnerableo, o un niño de uno u otro sexo (es previsible que de ser un varón la reacción pueda ser violenta).
> Para ser más claros: es el efecto de la exhibición lo que provoca placer y atentan contra la libertad sexual de elegir del ajeno invadiendo su espacio para conseguirlo.
> En ese sentido el delito de exhibicionismo no tendría un trato menor y se podría considerar como abuso sexual y atentado contra la libertad sexual de las víctimas. Se tiene que proteger la libertad de ver o dejar de ver como participante pasivo las conductas sexuales del resto y en el caso de verse obligado contra la voluntad propia se debe de castigar igual que cualquier otro abuso sexual
> Yo no me andaría con contemplaciones porque muchos gays y heterosexuales sufren reacciones homofóbicas y de odio contra ellos por culpa de cuatro que no saben ir por la vida sin la pollita en la mano



Además en la mayoría de los casos los exhibicionistas tienen afectada la capacidad para mantener relaciones sexuales sin usar su parafilia. Dicho de otra manera: no follan ni se les levanta sin montar el cuadro en público y frente a gente ajena.
La ciencia no considera que sea perjudicial siempre y cuando los espectadores sean sujetos pasivos VOLUNTARIOS de la relación sexual. En ejercicio de su liberdad, los espectadores pueden elegir voluntariamente participar como espectadores.
En el caso de ser espectadores forzados lo que hay ahí es un ataque contra la libertad sexual del resto y se considera un transtorno de la conducta peligroso y con un tratamiento médico complejo









Exhibicionismo - Trastornos de la salud mental - Manual MSD versión para público general


Exhibicionismo - Aprenda acerca de las causas, los síntomas, el diagnóstico y el tratamiento de los Manuales MSD, versión para público general.




www.msdmanuals.com


----------



## noseyo (12 Jul 2022)

Luego que saquen que si mono y mierda ,ellos mismos se cargan todos los derechos , luegos esos 2 dirán que venga inmigrantes islámicos por estas cosas el colectivo LGTB no es más que basura no en un movimiento como fue en los años 60 cuando se pedía libertad no libertinaje ellos mismos se cargan todo ,luego que no les digan que están enfermos.


----------



## singladura (12 Jul 2022)

Yo les daría bambú porque se esta generalizando que tengan un espacio frente a la mayoría heterosexual y en sí no tiene porque ser perjudicial para la sociedad. Si que lo son las conductas trastornadas que dan pretexto a homófobos, haters, fundamentalistas etc... porque tienen razón de querer proteger la libertad sexual del resto que involuntariamente se ve invadido por cuatro mermados con la cigala siempre en la mano


----------



## Socom (12 Jul 2022)

Mdutch dijo:


> Tenemos (las mujeres concretamente) mucho que aprender de los gays.
> Tu ves que le haya puesto mil reparos al que lo empala? Que si aquí no, que si que diran mis amigas o un ay que vergüenza?
> O que se haya ido al acabar directo a llorar o a un punto lila?
> Así podrían ser las fiestas heterosexuales si las mujeres aprendiesen algo de los maricones.



Por lo que se ve, la dignidad no entiende de orientaciones sexuales.


----------



## cerilloprieto (12 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Y después piden respeto.
> 
> Espectáculo grotesco
> 
> Asco!



¿Tú de que vas, subnormal? Eso es lo que Sion y tu puta OTAN nos ha implantado. Eso que ves es lo que eres, degenerado otanista.


----------



## louis.gara (12 Jul 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> Chicomalo, quién es el de delante o el de atrás?



El de delante, es español.


----------



## Gorrino (12 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Y después piden respeto.
> 
> Espectáculo grotesco
> 
> Asco!



YO LES CASTRARÍA COMO CASTIGO.


----------



## Gorrino (12 Jul 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Igual que los perros.



Alguien debería haberles dado una patada en los huevos para desengancharlos.


----------



## Ethan20 (12 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No te preocupes. El trabajo que no haga Putin, lo hará el Islam en los próximos 20 o 30 años. No hacen falta bolas de cristal o cartas de Tarot para reconocer una civilización hastiada de si misma que está buscando el suicidio.
> 
> Occidente fue de lo mejorcito que dio la Historia. Europa en particular ha sido su cosa más bella... pero parece que todo tiene un lugar bajo el sol y el tiempo se ha cumplido.
> 
> ...



Putin??? Me descojono

Si no hay nada mas degenerado que la actual Rusia, lo demuestra que allí exista por lo menos 5 veces mas SIDA que aquí.


----------



## Bernaldo (12 Jul 2022)

Estás hablando del muladismo:






Bernaldo rescata un nombre de la Historia.


Sí, en su día conseguí un gran éxito al generar un térrmino como "usano" (hoy he refinado la grafía al emplear "USano") y espero que éste tenga mayor repercusión. ¿Que cuál es el término? Pues el término es el de "MULADÍ": "1. adj. Se dice del cristiano español que, durante la dominación...




www.burbuja.info









__





Perfil del muladí que vendrá.


Serán tipos de escasa personalidad aunque oportunistas, gente que sólo se cambiará de bando cuando lo vean ganador. Pasarán de aparentes defensores del mundo occidental, habitualmente de perfil anglófilo, a dejarse barba y unirse al caballo ganador mahometano. Son tipos que hoy se creen guays...




www.burbuja.info







Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> La he leído y Houellebecq lo tiene claro: mucha gente se convertirá al islam para instalarse cómodamente en la nueva sociedad que viene. Esto pasará cuando los musulmanes sean un grupo potente y con masa crítica, para lo que no queda mucho ya. Un tío cojonudo Houellebecq. Para mi, junto con De Prada, de lo poco disidente que se puede leer actualmente en escritores consagrados vivos.
> 
> No obstante, lo que cuenta Houellebecq ya pasó en la Historia, en el momento de expansión del islam, cuando los musulmanes que conquistaron eran cuatro gatos: en dos generaciones el cristianismo quedo muy mermado en tierras que habían sido cristianas (Siria, Palestina, Egipto, el Magreb y buena parte de la Península Ibérica). La mayoría de los seres humanos son acomodaticios: no quieren significarse y siempre buscan acoplarse al poder, por una mezcla de miedo y de su deseo de obtener beneficios. Si no ¿cómo entender lo del Covid y el borreguismo social imperante?


----------



## Gorrino (12 Jul 2022)

Alatristeando dijo:


> Cierto, los musulmanes se encargarán de limitar los actos homosexuales a la intimidad.



Alá es grande.


----------



## el futuro (12 Jul 2022)

SIDA PARA TODOS!!! VIVA EL ORGULLO!!!

Eso se llama "normalización", que sois unos retrógrados. Para poder normalizarlo, es necesario acostumbrarse a visualizarlo.


----------



## singladura (12 Jul 2022)

Se tiene que asumir que la exhibición pública del acto sexual es un atentado contra la libertad sexual del resto que lo contemplan involuntarialmente, que con el material multimedia generado con esa relación también se delinque porque se hace con ánimo de lucro, atenta contra la imagen de los que involuntariamente se ven implicados y que es un prodcuto objeto de comercialización.

Hace décadas existía un problema que legitimaba el ejercicio como escándalo público. Hablamos de durante la transición, después del franquismo, el régimen anterior utilizaba distintas varas de medir para implantar justicia: la de los vencedores con patente de corso (follaban como y con quien les salía del nabo) y la del resto (con represión salvable previo pago de su importe)
Eso colapsó y no quedó otra a los poderosos que hacer la vista gorda y se generalizó el buenismo Mientras, los nostálgicos y reticentes insistían en ejercer oficiosamente represión y eso era la excusa perfecta para considerar el exhibicionismo de según que prácticas como reinvindicativa.
Han pasado muchas décadas, ETSs, movidas etc... y ahora todo eso esta fuera de lugar


----------



## Gorrino (12 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> *Eso es lo que quieren para la gente se entretenga*
> 
> *Putuferio
> Maricones
> ...



Ya te digo la pensión neta supera al salario medio neto. El barco se hunde y quieren que la orquesta sigua tocando para que no se asusten los pasajeros y cuelguen al capitán.


----------



## tovarovsky (12 Jul 2022)

La fiesta de los desatascadores de intestinos y cloacas. Hay que respetar esas profesiones!!


----------



## Vctrlnz (12 Jul 2022)

Hijo de puta, tú y los otros 17.
Que culpa tienen los ucranianos de lo que hagan los gays en Madrid....pandilla de enfermos mentales


----------



## El pernales (12 Jul 2022)

Putos depravados y puta depravación de Occidente. Tecnológicamente estaremos en el siglo XXI,pero moralmente estamos en el siglo V


----------



## Ethan20 (12 Jul 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Hijo de puta, tú y los otros 17.
> Que culpa tienen los ucranianos de lo que hagan los gays en Madrid....pandilla de enfermos mentales



Además que Rusia es el pais mas DEGENERADO que existe. Tiene un indice de al menos 5 VECES superior a España de enfermos de SIDA.


----------



## Volkova (12 Jul 2022)

A ver, a mi me parece una vulgaridad tremenda y que además nos deja fatal a los demas. Pero como me he movido y trabajado en el marikoneo no es nada que no haya visto. xD Necesitais algo mas fuerte para sorprenderme. Con lo salidos que estáis en este foro, no dudo de que hicieseis lo mismo si pudieseis. YO NO!


----------



## Pedro el Romano (12 Jul 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> No pone en ningún momento que sea Madrid.



El autor del hilo ha titulado el mismo diciendo "en el orgullo gay de madrid".


----------



## Stelio Kontos (12 Jul 2022)

El pernales dijo:


> Putos depravados y puta depravación de Occidente. Tecnológicamente estaremos en el siglo XXI,pero moralmente estamos en el siglo VI



En verdad, ojalá estuviéramos moralmente como en el siglo VI, años luz.


----------



## Ethan20 (12 Jul 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> En verdad, ojalá estuviéramos moralmente como en el siglo VI, años luz.



jajaja y que te apuñalaran por un trozo de pan.


----------



## siroco (12 Jul 2022)

si fuera gay estaría orgulloso pero de no pertenecer a ese circo


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (12 Jul 2022)

Lo importante era para a la ultraderecha.


----------



## ahondador (12 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Y después piden respeto.
> 
> Espectáculo grotesco
> 
> Asco!




Cada porculá es una manifestación pública de orgullo. Espero que sepáis respetarlo. Sólo un homófobo no lo vería así


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (12 Jul 2022)

Que nutrición ver a todos esos funcivagos tener que trabajar. La de faena que les va a traer ser perros del estado.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (12 Jul 2022)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> El autor del hilo ha titulado el mismo diciendo "en el orgullo gay de madrid".



Cierto. En el twit no pone nada, pero el op es retrasado.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (12 Jul 2022)

Le estaba ino"culando" la cuarta dosis


----------



## Stelio Kontos (12 Jul 2022)

Ethan20 dijo:


> jajaja y que te apuñalaran por un trozo de pan.



Otro que prefiere que le taladren el ojal.


----------



## Catalinius (12 Jul 2022)

Igual que los bonobos


----------



## I. de A. (12 Jul 2022)

Yomismita dijo:


> ¿Pero cuánto dura el orgullo ese? ¿No llevan desde junio ?



Todo el año es el día del zurullo.


----------



## Ethan20 (12 Jul 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Otro que prefiere que le taladren el ojal.



No prefiero reírme de retrasados como tú


----------



## jefe de la oposición (12 Jul 2022)

especialmente porque ese video es una ciudad usana cualquiera... pero a colación del asunto...

el Orgullo parece que molesta... ahora si desde el ejecutivo central decidiesen llevarselo a... pongamos que a Barcelona

¿cuantos defensores ocasionales saldrían del armario?


----------



## Extremoyduro (12 Jul 2022)

Liquidadero dijo:


> Me cuesta creer lo que estoy leyendo en su respuesta. ¿Quién cree que falta al respeto a los gays? ¿Quien les llama "maricones" de forma despectiva o quien se comporta con tal grado de indecendia e indecoro que se pone a darle por culo a otro en plena calle?



Insultar a alguien por sus preferencias sexuales es una falta de respeto, claramente. 

Comportarse como se comportan los "caballeros" del vídeo, es también una falta de respeto. Una falta de respeto a la sociedad, y sobre todo, una falta de respeto a los propios homosexuales. 



Liquidadero dijo:


> Es lamentable, es un asco y me genera un rechazo inconmensurable ver a gente que se desprecia tanto a sí mismo y a los demás, independientemente de si son dos hombres, un hombre y una mujer o dos mujeres. Hay multitud de lugares donde uno puede mantener relaciones sexuales, y me parece magnífico que cada uno haga lo que le plazca... pero ¿en plena calle? ¿De verdad es faltar al respeto al "colectivo LGBTI" criticar con dureza la indecencia, la inmundicia y la falta de respeto?
> 
> Vamos, no me jodas. Tendré una mentalidad anticuada, que ya tengo una edad. Pero hay cosas que no deberían pasar nunca en plena calle.



Efectivamente.


----------



## ☠Burbumorido☠ (12 Jul 2022)

¿Y lo sano que es la sodomía para mantener en forma el tracto rectal?


https://i.4cdn.org/gif/1657241470501.webm


----------



## saturn (12 Jul 2022)

XRL dijo:


> no sé quien decía que a mas gays tocamos a mas mujeres
> 
> será a gordas y viejas porque las demás se van con los de siempre,aparte que prefieren juntarse con estos a con hombres heteros



En eso te doy la razón, no tengo nada en contra de los gays, pero no entiendo cómo las tías guapas pierden el culo por ir a locales de ambiente gay.


----------



## Stinger (12 Jul 2022)

saturn dijo:


> En eso te doy la razón, no tengo nada en contra de los gays, pero no entiendo cómo las tías guapas pierden el culo por ir a locales de ambiente gay.



Pues pq les gusta tontear sabiendo que no les asaltarán tan facilmente como en una discoteca normal....


----------



## Asurbanipal (12 Jul 2022)

No es solo España, es todo el mundo occidental, se ha amariconado, acomplejado. No lo apoyo para nada. Hemos perdido como sociedad.


----------



## Segismunda (12 Jul 2022)

Qué rico cogen, pero eso ni es España ni es una calle normal, es como cuando en los carnavales de Nueva Orleans hay recorridos específicos para que la gente pueda SLUTIAR. Desde la antigüedad clásica se ofrecían estas pequeñas vías de escape para mantener una sociedad sana.

En Pamplona, sin irse más lejitos, cualquiera puede ver parejas dándose pingazos en la calle y eso me parece menos chévere, pero porque creo que debieran habilitar un follódromo en una zona concreta. Así las nalgas públicas (y la gente reprimida que lo necesite) hacen su catarsis sexual y los carcas no se ofenden porque ni se cruzan.


----------



## Patatas bravas (12 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No te preocupes. El trabajo que no haga Putin, lo hará el Islam en los próximos 20 o 30 años. No hacen falta bolas de cristal o cartas de Tarot para reconocer una civilización hastiada de si misma que está buscando el suicidio.
> 
> Occidente fue de lo mejorcito que dio la Historia. Europa en particular ha sido su cosa más bella... pero parece que todo tiene un lugar bajo el sol y el tiempo se ha cumplido.
> 
> ...



Mientras que ustedes, los rusos, usan estrellas pornográficas gay literales como la cara de su ejército en sus anuncios militares. Sé que estás feliz por eso, aunque te molesta masturbarte con tu pervertido enfermo.


----------



## Vctrlnz (12 Jul 2022)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Además que Rusia es el pais mas DEGENERADO que existe. Tiene un indice de al menos 5 VECES superior a España de enfermos de SIDA.



Fijate que me dan asco los maricones estos que todo el día están con lo de "miradme, soy maricón, estoy aquí, mirad como me dan por el culo".

Pero mucho más asco me dan los que relacionan esto con que Putin y los rusos están asesinando, bombardeando, violando mujeres y niños , robando ,etc en Ucrania.

No sé si son trolls todos pero me da que no, que son escoria que existe realmente.

Yo he vivido en Rusia meses, semanas en Bielorusia y más de un año en Ucrania.

Con la mayoría de eslavas que me he follado allí y después en otra parte de los 3 países ( no se pueden contar ni con los dedos de la mano y de los pies) he follado sin protección, sin condón.
He tenido suerte , no sé cómo no estoy muerto.

Entonces no es extraño que haya tanto sida. De hecho me hice la prueba hace tiempo.


----------



## piensaflexible (12 Jul 2022)

Si es morito no hay delito, si es gay así está bien..


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (12 Jul 2022)

Que vergüenza, van sin mascarillas con lo que están subiendo los contagios


----------



## Extremoyduro (12 Jul 2022)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Esta es una prueba de que muchos por aquí, y por desgracia también en la vida real, no respetan al colectivo LGBTI, y que por tanto queda mucho trabajo por hacer.



Dejando al margen el hecho de que las imágenes no corresponden a Madrid, le puedo asegurar que en Madrid se pueden ver cosas bastante parecidas durante las celebraciones del orgullo. 

Si el día del orgullo gay fuera un día de reivindicación, como se supone que debería ser, con manifestaciones para reivindicar derechos, pues bueno, oiga, cada uno reivindica lo que le parece bien. Si los de izquierdas y los de derechas pueden manifestarse, y las pelimoradas del 8M también, me parece fantástico que cualquiera pueda reivindicar los derechos que cree que se le estén negando.

El único problema es que la cabalgata del orgullo gay no es una manifestación. Es una macrofiesta orgiástica. Es una parodia. Lo de menos es la reivindicación, lo único que importa es la fiesta, la exhibición impúdica y el cancaneo durante todo el día. Los miembros del (mal llamado) colectivo LGTBIQ+ (y demás siglas) hacen mal en aceptar semejante mamarrachada como representación.

Durante un mes (o el tiempo que cada uno estime oportuno), todas las marcas chupiguays llevan la bandera del arcoiris en sus logos, como muestra de apoyo al colectivo ¿De verdad se puede considerar que convertirse en parte del producto que se vende es una forma de beneficiar al colectivo gay? ¿Ver la imagen de tu colectivo ligada durante un mes a todo tipo de productos, desde suscripciones a canales de vídeo, pasando por marcas de desodorantes, hasta patatas fritas de bolsa?

Eso por no hablar de lo bonito que queda el barrio de Chueca después de una semana de fiestas del orgullo. No hay mucha diferencia entre las esquinas y callejones de tan emblemático barrio y lo que queda después de una semana de fallas en Valencia, o de San Fermines en Pamplona. Que, naturalmente, no tiene nada de particular, pero obviamente, ya no hablamos de reivindicación, hablamos de otra cosa. Conciertos y charangas hasta el amanecer, consumo desaforado de bebidas alcohólicas, esquinas y portales meados (incluso la puerta del mismísimo banco de España, si no recuerdo mal en el desfile de 2010, pero estoy seguro de que no ha sido la única vez), y sexo en las plazas no es lo que yo consideraría una manifestación o una reivindicación, sin acritud se lo digo.

El orgullo gay se supone que debería conmemorar los disturbios de Stonewall. Aquella gente se exponía a ser arrestada, vejada, maltratada y procesada por el mero hecho de comportarse con arreglo a sus preferencias sexuales. Sobre tacones o como Dios les dio a entender, se liaron a hostias con la policía porque estaban hasta las gónadas de no poder vivir su vida con libertad. Lo que se celebra en Madrid y otras ciudades tiene poco que ver con aquello.

Sólo tiene usted que comparar las imágenes del primer orgullo gay celebrado en España, en Barcelona, en 1977, y lo que se pudo ver el otro día en la capital. Aquella gente, que se manifestaba contra la ley de peligrosidad social que los reprimía brutalmente, se manifestaban y reivindicaban sus derechos. Aún a sabiendas de que la policía les iba a dar hostias hasta en el cielo de la boca. Aquella gente tenía más cojones y más conciencia social y de colectivo, pese a ser poco más de 5.000 personas, que el más de medio millón que desfiló el sábado en Madrid. La sola comparación resulta sonrojante.

Si debiéramos juzgar al colectivo gay por lo que transmiten las celebraciones del orgullo, deberíamos creer que son gente superficial, sin conciencia, ni de clase, ni de colectivo, que se miden y hacen valer sus derechos por lo que pueden consumir, que únicamente piensan y reivindican una libertad en la que la afectividad está siempre supeditada al sexo. Un colectivo en el que el culto a la estética está por encima de cualquier otro valor, en el que la promiscuidad es un valor en sí mismo, y en el que la reivindicación se convierte en un sainete sicalíptico.

El otro día era noticia que iba a abrir la primera residencia de ancianos para gays. Noticia que me parece maravillosa, sin duda. Pero déjeme adivinar quiénes podrán ingresar en ella. Apostaría algo a que no serán principalmente perceptores de la jubilación mínima. Porque, en realidad, si un gay no tiene un cuerpo que entre en alguna de las categorías idolatradas, o si no puede permitirse un cierto nivel de vida, parece que queda un tanto fuera de las reivindicaciones del mal llamado colectivo gay (más bien, estereotipo gay normalizado). El viejo chiste sigue siendo cierto. Un homosexual con dinero es un gay, un homosexual sin dinero es un maricón de mierda.

Y lo mismo reza para los homosexuales que no cumplen el canon. Gays gordos, sí, claro, si encajan en los cánones estéticos del colectivo oso. Gays discapacitados, claro, siempre y cuando den una imagen de discapacidad sana y saludable. La pretendida reivindicación de la diversidad deja fuera a muchísimos homosexuales que no encajan en ese movimiento preciosista, de marcadas pautas estéticas, intelectuales, consumistas y demás.

Por sorprendente que resulte, viendo el aquelarre del otro día, hay homosexuales que van a su trabajo tranquilamente a diario, que no son arquitectos ni diseñadores, que comen fabada, y tienen que pensar en hacer la compra, lavar el coche y poner la lavadora, como cualquier hijo de vecino. Que viven en su modesto piso de construcción de los años 70, mal acondicionado, con muebles destartalados, y que tiene problemas para pagar el gas y la electricidad, como todos. Que vista con pantalones o con faldas, que lleve gayumbos o tanga, calcetines o panties de lycra es lo de menos.

Naturalmente, tampoco se puede pedir más en una sociedad en que cualquier tarado que cobra 1000 euros se cree clase media.

Tontos, es lo que somos, y más tontos que nos quieren hacer. Y eso no es distinto con los gays, discúlpeme.


----------



## Lain Coubert (12 Jul 2022)

Mdutch dijo:


> Amigo, si follases todos los días con buenas cortinas ya te digo que la tan cacareada frase de No tendrás nada y serás feliz, sería cierta.



Sí, sería Un Mundo Feliz.


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Jul 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Que. Nutrición ver a todos esos funcivagos tener que trabajar. La de faena que les va a traer ser perros del estado.



Que derroicion extrema


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Por un lado, te sugiero que leas la novela.
> 
> Por el otro te hago notar un dato que surge de ella (spoiler) que me dejó pensando.
> 
> ...



Claro, tu decencia pero para las mujeres solo, pero serás hijo de puta. Tú no ves que eso ha Sido la semilla de la destrucción de la familia? La mujer también merece respeto, antes el hombre ofrecía respeto. Dais asco.


----------



## Polybolis (12 Jul 2022)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Esta es una prueba de que muchos por aquí, y por desgracia también en la vida real, no respetan al colectivo LGBTI, y que por tanto queda mucho trabajo por hacer.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (12 Jul 2022)

Pagan justos por pecadores es como decir que todos los heteros son esto....









Detenido por masturbarse desnudo en la Puerta del Sol y abusar de una turista


Un seguidor del Liverpool que participaba en la noche del viernes en la celebración organizada en la Puerta del Sol con motivo de la final de Champ...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Sadhu (12 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Y después piden respeto.
> 
> Espectáculo grotesco
> 
> Asco!



Eso es USA, pedazo de retrasado.


----------



## Otrasvidas (12 Jul 2022)

Son incapaces de controlar sus impulsos y no conocen el pudor. Son igual de macacos que la moronegrada.


----------



## Charbonnier (12 Jul 2022)

Le está poniendo la vacuna.


----------



## McLovin (12 Jul 2022)

¿¿¿Pero QUÉ COJONES IMPORTA, repito *QUÉ COJONES IMPORTA *donde HOSTIAS sea escena??? Pero qué más da si es Madrid o San Francisco????? Es una falta de respeto, de educación y una muestra de la DEGENERACIÓN MÁS ABSOLUTA, son putos animales que se ponen a follar en público. Nadie les recrimina que hagan eso, lo que les recriminamos es que lo hagan en público. ¿Están orgullosos de practicar sexo anal en público? ¿Están orgullosos de ser unos degenerados? De verdad es necesario ponerte a dar por culo literalmente a otro hombre en público? No lo puedes hacer en tu puta casa? Por qué tenemos que aguantar que siempre quieran ser el centro de atención cuando a la gente normal, nos importa 3 putos cojones lo que hagan con su vida?


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Jul 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> ¿¿¿Pero QUÉ COJONES IMPORTA, repito *QUÉ COJONES IMPORTA *donde HOSTIAS sea escena??? Pero qué más da si es Madrid o San Francisco????? Es una falta de respeto, de educación y una muestra de la DEGENERACIÓN MÁS ABSOLUTA, son putos animales que se ponen a follar en público. Nadie les recrimina que hagan eso, lo que les recriminamos es que lo hagan en público. ¿Están orgullosos de practicar sexo anal en público? ¿Están orgullosos de ser unos degenerados? De verdad es necesario ponerte a dar por culo literalmente a otro hombre en público? No lo puedes hacer en tu puta casa? Por qué tenemos que aguantar que siempre quieran ser el centro de atención cuando a la gente normal, nos importa 3 putos cojones lo que hagan con su vida?



sospechen cuando lo mismo es promocionado y financiado en unos países y en otros severamente castigado . 

Todo lo que pasa en una sociedad tiene consecuencias para el individuo y el conjunto de la población . Tanto en la forma de vida como la economía y la felicidad de la gente .

Las razones que llevaron a las sociedades a castigar la lujuria y la promiscuidad son exactamente las mismas por las que actualmente está prohibido el tráfico y el consumo de drogas duras ( no sé qué pasaría si prohibiesen el tabaco ) 

LA POBLACIÓN DROGADICTA vive en un estado de constante ansiedad y síndrome de abstinencia. Como un sediento en el desierto . Si alguien siempre tiene agua a mano no siente el dolor y la urgente necesidad de un sediento . 

Es por eso por lo que hay que cuidar mucho de la bioquímica para no depender de ninguna sustancia incluida la dopamina. 









Una pareja homosexual recibe un castigo de 83 latigazos en público en Indonesia


Una pareja de homosexuales en Indonesia, detenidos y condenados por su condición sexual, han recibido 83 latigazos. Sus vecinos habían irrumpido antes en su casa para grabarlos y retenerlos en contra de su voluntad y entregarles a las autoridades. Según la ley islámica, está prohibido tener...




www.lasexta.com













Lugares donde un beso te puede llevar a la cárcel


En muchos países como Indonesia, Malasia o Dubái una muestra de afecto pública, llevar tacones o hacer topless es ilegal. Un simple beso está castigado con penas de cárcel, multas económicas e incluso la muerte si se trata de personas del mismo sexo en algunos países como Irán.




www.lainformacion.com













Dos hombres reciben 77 azotes en público tras ser hallados culpables de mantener relaciones sexuales en Indonesia


Los dos fueron condenados a recibir 80 varazos pero finalmente recibieron 77 en un parque público de Banda Aceh, la capital provincial.




www.publico.es













Indonesia: azotaron públicamente a 11 personas por tener relaciones extramaritales


Fue en la provincia indonesia de Aceh, donde está vigente la "sharia" o ley islámica




www.infobae.com


----------



## Komanche O_o (12 Jul 2022)

La hente divirtiéndose y nosotros aquí, aburridos, hablando de la OTAN y Rusia.


----------



## Spock (12 Jul 2022)

Agenda homosexual - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Lubinillo (12 Jul 2022)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Esta es una prueba de que muchos por aquí, y por desgracia también en la vida real, no respetan al colectivo LGBTI, y que por tanto queda mucho trabajo por hacer.



Tu aparte de maricón, que no tiene nada de malo mientras sea algo intimo, eres subnormal y eso si es peligroso para la sociedad.
Si quejarse de que estén dándose por el culo en plena calle te parece que es no respetar al maricón lo dicho eres subnormal y tienes una buena pedrada.


----------



## BStoker (12 Jul 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> A mi esas imágenes ya no me afectan. Pensad que se están suicidando delante de todo el mundo, están pillando enfermedades como el sida, están derroidos en el alma, y morirán, si no están muertos ya, aunque sea por dentro.
> A estos depravados no hay que darles ni un minuto de atención, alegraos de que hayan invertidos porque son precisamente ellos, depravados, los que acabarán extinguiéndose.
> De aquí a pocos años, el chollo se les acaba.



Pues la mayoría vienen de familias heterosexuales y “normales”. Que te hace pensar que si ellos mueren otras familias “normales” no seguirán teniendo hijos gays? Tu teoría de la extinción d ela homosexualidad hace aguas.

En todo caso lo que puedes hacer es reprimirlos, pero seguirán existiendo igual.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (12 Jul 2022)

Lobo macho dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1120363




Nada más que añadir.


----------



## McLovin (12 Jul 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> La hente divirtiéndose y nosotros aquí, aburridos, hablando de la OTAN y Rusia.



Vamos, hasta tu que eres un rojazo irredento, eres consciente de que esa escena es pura decadencia, degeneración, inmoralidad y pérdida de valores humanos, copulando en público como animales. 

Eres un rojazo, pero no te tengo por un progre apestoso.


----------



## Komanche O_o (12 Jul 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Vamos, hasta tu que eres un rojazo irredento, eres consciente de que esa escena es pura decadencia, degeneración, inmoralidad y pérdida de valores humanos, copulando en público como animales.
> 
> Eres un rojazo, pero no te tengo por un progre apestoso.



Sabes que si pudieras, te uniría al trenecito. 
Y LO SABES


----------



## spala (12 Jul 2022)

Vaya tela, no tienen casa o qué? Seguro que ni se conocen esos dos.


----------



## Lubinillo (12 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No te preocupes. El trabajo que no haga Putin, lo hará el Islam en los próximos 20 o 30 años. No hacen falta bolas de cristal o cartas de Tarot para reconocer una civilización hastiada de si misma que está buscando el suicidio.
> 
> Occidente fue de lo mejorcito que dio la Historia. Europa en particular ha sido su cosa más bella... pero parece que todo tiene un lugar bajo el sol y el tiempo se ha cumplido.
> 
> ...



Esa civilización a la que te refieres no existe ya, la modernidad impuesta acabo con ella.


----------



## das kind (12 Jul 2022)

Hostia, qué asco.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Jul 2022)

Spock dijo:


> Agenda homosexual - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LA BOMBA GAY AFECTA A TODOS . A TÍ TAMBIÉN . 

Consiste en hacer creer a TODA LA POBLACIÓN OCCIDENTAL que la razón para emparejarse es follar de forma estéril y promiscua ( como los gays que son el modelo de conducta ) 

es una forma de esterilizar y por lo tanto reducir la población de determinado territorio. Detrás de la agenda gay y feminista están los enemigos de occidente. De ahí esa extraña relación entre el feminismo y el islam : tienen los mismos jefes. 

se palpa cada vez más rechazo y odio a los homosexuales como nunca antes .

Al poner el foco en algo que antes no interesaba a nadie más allá de la anécdota los han convertido en contrincantes .

todo me sugiere que es una construcción social para convertir a los llamados gays en el chivo expiatorio cuando todo esto revierta . La reacción es inevitable porque objetivamente no puede ser de otra manera. Si no son los occidentales serán los musulmanes que cada vez tienen más peso en nuestra sociedad.


----------



## Lux Mundi (12 Jul 2022)

BStoker dijo:


> Pues la mayoría vienen de familias heterosexuales y “normales”. Que te hace pensar que si ellos mueren otras familias “normales” no seguirán teniendo hijos gays? Tu teoría de la extinción d ela homosexualidad hace aguas.
> 
> En todo caso lo que puedes hacer es reprimirlos, pero seguirán existiendo igual.




Acaban extinguiéndose ellos mismos, eso es a lo que me refería. Desviados habrá siempre.


----------



## Telema108 (12 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## McLovin (12 Jul 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Sabes que si pudieras, te uniría al trenecito.
> Y LO SABES



No puedo unirme al trenecito, mi genética me lo impide. Me gustan las mujeres y me gusta follármelas en privado, no en la puta calle como un animal. A ti parece que la escena de los degenerados si te ha gustado ¿No? No sé si se ha acabado ya la fiesta de la depravación en Madrid, si te das prisa lo mismo llegas a algún trenecito de esos de los tuyos. Si no, no pasa nada, el año que viene volverán a tocarles los cojones y a molestar otra vez a todos los madrileños con su puta fiesta, quizás tengas más suerte en 2023.


----------



## Roquete (12 Jul 2022)

Lo mismo ocurre en los San Fermines (bueno, heterosexuales y gays follando por todas partes) pero no abres un hilo para quejarte.

Ojo, que se te ve el "plumero".


----------



## Otrasvidas (12 Jul 2022)

"Ej ke loh ninioh ben cosas mucho peoreh". Siempre contestan lo mismo estos golfos.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (12 Jul 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Lo mismo ocurre en los San Fermines (bueno, heterosexuales y gays follando por todas partes) pero no abres un hilo para quejarte.
> 
> Ojo, que se te ve el "plumero".



Si encuentras lo videos de gente follando así abre hilo


----------



## zirick (12 Jul 2022)

Poco me parece


----------



## Roquete (12 Jul 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Si encuentras lo videos de gente follando así abre hilo



No hace falta, solo hay que recordar lo de "La Manada": cinco tíos y una tía practicando sexo en el portal de un edificio.
Qué agradable llegar a tu casa y tener que tener cuidado para no pisarle la mano, el pelo o la polla a alguien.

Pero vamos, que cualquiera que haya estado en los San Fermines te lo puede contar (que lo ha visto o que lo ha hecho).


----------



## RRMartinez (12 Jul 2022)

Esa calle no se parece en nada al centro de Madrid. Otro bulo de @Patatas bravas movido por la envidia porque no folla


----------



## Pedro el Romano (12 Jul 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Tu aparte de maricón, que no tiene nada de malo mientras sea algo intimo, eres subnormal y eso si es peligroso para la sociedad.
> Si quejarse de que estén dándose por el culo en plena calle te parece que es no respetar al maricón lo dicho eres subnormal y tienes una buena pedrada.



Bloqueado.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (12 Jul 2022)

RRMartinez dijo:


> Esa calle no se parece en nada al centro de Madrid. Otro bulo de @Patatas bravas movido por la envidia porque no folla



Oiga ....viéndolo bien


----------



## Pedro el Romano (12 Jul 2022)

Polybolis dijo:


>



Bloqueado.


----------



## Lubinillo (12 Jul 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Oiga ....viéndolo bien
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1120603



Aunque no sea Madrid en esta afoto, sabemos de sobra que seguro que se han dado situaciones de esas en la comparsa gay y muchos fines de semana en los parques del cruising o como se llame


----------



## Ancient Warrior (12 Jul 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Aunque no sea Madrid en esta afoto, sabemos de sobra que seguro que se han dado situaciones de esas en la comparsa gay y muchos fines de semana en los parques del cruising o como se llame



Ohh si eso seguro ....no tengas dudas


----------



## Avulense64 (12 Jul 2022)

Debe ser que soy viejo ya y estas cosas no las entiendo, no soy suficientemente moderno.
Qué desazón de mundo.


----------



## Pollepolle (12 Jul 2022)

Festival de viruela moruna.


----------



## Pedro el Romano (12 Jul 2022)

Extremoyduro dijo:


> Dejando al margen el hecho de que las imágenes no corresponden a Madrid, le puedo asegurar que en Madrid se pueden ver cosas bastante parecidas durante las celebraciones del orgullo.
> 
> Si el día del orgullo gay fuera un día de reivindicación, como se supone que debería ser, con manifestaciones para reivindicar derechos, pues bueno, oiga, cada uno reivindica lo que le parece bien. Si los de izquierdas y los de derechas pueden manifestarse, y las pelimoradas del 8M también, me parece fantástico que cualquiera pueda reivindicar los derechos que cree que se le estén negando.
> 
> ...



¿Ha oído usted hablar del Orgullo crítico? Yo tampoco soy fan del orgullo tradicional, porque se ha convertido en algo más comercial que reinvindicativo, como usted parece señalar en alguna parte de su extenso post. Pero NO porque en una ciudad que, además, no es Madrid, alguien grabe a dos homosexuales, entre miles aparentemente de fiesta, haciendo un acto sexual un momento en la calle, porque eso tiene un nombre: cherry picking. Ya que menciona los sanfermines o las fallas, pues seguramente habrá también actos sexuales heterosexuales en la calle, muchas meadas también en la calle, etc, pero claro, ahí no se busca ninguna grabación para inculcar odio contra todo un colectivo.

Este hilo es homofobia y el que lo ha abierto es un homófobo de tomo y lomo (como tantos en este foro, como tantos en la vida real), y por eso he intervenido en él. A usted le daré el beneficio de la duda porque ha escrito esa respuesta suya con educación. Le dejo dos enlaces que pueden ser de su interés:









Orgullo Crítico - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org









Falacia de evidencia incompleta - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (12 Jul 2022)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Esta es una prueba de que muchos por aquí, y por desgracia también en la vida real, no respetan al colectivo LGBTI, y que por tanto queda mucho trabajo por hacer.



¿Es que es respetable esa accion en plena calle, mujerzuela?


----------



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (12 Jul 2022)

Y algunos nos quieren convencer de que esto se puede ver en Moscu. Acostaos de una puta vez mataos. Rusia tiene defectos pero tambien virtudes.


----------



## Pedro el Romano (12 Jul 2022)

_Mickey_Mouse_ dijo:


> ¿Es que es respetable esa accion en plena calle, mujerzuela?



Bloqueado.


----------



## Boker (12 Jul 2022)

Perfecta ilustración del orgullo. Todo muy edificante.
Por cierto, eso NO es Madrid.


----------



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (12 Jul 2022)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Bloqueado.



Gracias por darme la razon, degenerado.


----------



## morethanafeeling (12 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No te preocupes. El trabajo que no haga Putin, lo hará el Islam en los próximos 20 o 30 años. No hacen falta bolas de cristal o cartas de Tarot para reconocer una civilización hastiada de si misma que está buscando el suicidio.
> 
> Occidente fue de lo mejorcito que dio la Historia. Europa en particular ha sido su cosa más bella... pero parece que todo tiene un lugar bajo el sol y el tiempo se ha cumplido.
> 
> Las civilizaciones no se mata, se suicidan cuando ya no tienen más que dar de si.



Yo creo que las civilizaciones si se matan. La nuestra la están matando todos los que inoculan el veneno ideológico en la sociedad, comprando a nuestros políticos y convirtiéndolos en nuestros verdugos. Quiero decir que una civilización no se degenera por si sola, ni porque tengan fecha de caducidad. Degeneran porque hay personas muy poderosas que deciden que esa civilización debe desaparecer y dar paso a otra más al gusto de ellos. Porque todos los que han introducido el buenismo, la inmigración, las ideologías de género... sabían perfectamente lo que hacían y a donde iba a conducirnos. Al caos y a la extinción.

La gente en realidad tiene tendencia a la rutina y a ser conservadora. Si una cosa nos va bien preferimos no tocarla. Hace falta mucho trabajo desde arriba, muchos miles de millones invertidos para mover la ventana de Overton y hacer que la gente termine aceptando ideas que al principio no aceptaban. Si a la sociedad la dejas sola, sin entes "superiores" que la manipulen, termina siempre haciendo lo más lógico y sensato, y siguiendo una línea coherente con su pasado. Pero siempre ha existido gente con poder que maneja al resto como si fuera un rebaño. Gente que en la mayoría de casos, como el actual, no quieren ningún bien para nosotros.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dosto (12 Jul 2022)

Que retrógrado es Putin mira que no querer esto en las calles de Moscú.


----------



## Vctrlnz (12 Jul 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> A mi me importa una mierda lo que hagan dos adultos en su intimidad. Lo que me da asco es la sodoma y gomorra que se forma entorno a estas celebraciones que de ser un día ahora pasa a ser más de una semana. No veo diferencia entre el orgullo y las fiestas de borrachera de Magaluf.



Yo si, la fiesta de Magalluf mola y es solo en Magallluf y los maricones están por todas partes incluso en la tv dándoles espacio todo el tiempo.


----------



## Extremoyduro (12 Jul 2022)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> ¿Ha oído usted hablar del Orgullo crítico? Yo tampoco soy fan del orgullo tradicional, porque se ha convertido en algo más comercial que reinvindicativo, como usted parece señalar en alguna parte de su extenso post.



El orgullo crítico no es más que el ala próxima a la extrema izquierda del movimiento LGTBIQ+... Que esté de acuerdo con ellos en un aspecto concreto (la mercantilización del orgullo gay) no significa que me gusten ni que esté de acuerdo con ellos en todo lo demás.



Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Pero NO porque en una ciudad que, además, no es Madrid, alguien grabe a dos homosexuales, entre miles aparentemente de fiesta, haciendo un acto sexual un momento en la calle, porque eso tiene un nombre: cherry picking.



De acuerdo, es cherry picking. Téngalo presente la próxima vez que se escude en las declaraciones de una persona particular para decidir cuál es la postura de una organización en su conjunto.



Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Ya que menciona los sanfermines o las fallas, pues seguramente habrá también actos sexuales heterosexuales en la calle, muchas meadas también en la calle, etc, pero claro, ahí no se busca ninguna grabación para inculcar odio contra todo un colectivo.



Sobre esto último podríamos entrar en debate, en particular en estos procelosos tiempos en que parece que todos los hombres heterosexuales violen a cuanta mujer se les pone por delante. Y no me estoy refiriendo al caso de la manada. 

En cualquier caso, una cosa es que no se deba instar al odio contra un colectivo (algo en lo que estoy de acuerdo), y otra cosa es que se deba defender el día del orgullo gay como lo que no es (una reivindicación), y no se diga claramente lo que sí es: una fiesta más parecida a una orgía multitudinaria que a una manifestación. Y, en esas circunstancias, es muy lícito rechazar esas celebraciones.



Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Este hilo es homofobia



En este hilo hay quien ha mostrado una actitud homófoba, en el sentido de que ha manifestado odio a los homosexuales (alguno hay, sí). Y hay muchas personas que no han mostrado rechazo a los homosexuales, sino a lo que representan las celebraciones del orgullo gay. 

Se puede criticar el orgullo gay, se puede rechazar el orgullo gay, se puede sentir asco de las celebraciones del orgullo gay, y, a pesar de todo ello, no ser homófobo.



Pedro el Romano dijo:


> y el que lo ha abierto es un homófobo de tomo y lomo (como tantos en este foro, como tantos en la vida real)



Puede ser, no conozco a todo el mundo en este foro, y podría usted tener razón. No obstante, no olvide que la verdad es la verdad, dígala Agamenón o su porquero.



Pedro el Romano dijo:


> , y por eso he intervenido en él. A usted le daré el beneficio de la duda porque ha escrito esa respuesta suya con educación.



No se ofenda, caballero, me preocupa bastante poco que me llamen homófobo. No sería la primera vez.


----------



## arsenchik (12 Jul 2022)

Putin no permitiria estas cosas, en europa no pasa nada


----------



## EnergiaLibre (12 Jul 2022)

gays follando en la calle el dia del los gays rodeados de gays, eso suena muy gay.... y cuneteable.


----------



## Kovaliov (12 Jul 2022)

Escritor visionario. El último intelectual. Hombre honesto y valiente que es el único que se atreve a decir lo que todo el mundo piensa y sabe pero que la hipocresía policorrectiscta nos censura, como tiranía establecida para ocultarnos la verdad. La basura socialista repartiéndose las migajas de una civilización antes de la lucha final. El Islam, su intransigencia y su voluntad de vencer son incontenibles. Y además, nosotros mismos les financiamos los cuchillos con los que nos degollarán, que es lo que nos merecemos, además. Por eso iremos sumisos al matadero mientras toda la purria que sale en los medios corre a convertirse para que le dejen las migajas.


----------



## hijodeputin (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## chortinator (12 Jul 2022)

Y luego cuando la viruiela del mono, los viciosos de ellos no querian que los estigmatizasen....

que pena que no fuese mortal


----------



## Gotthard (12 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No te preocupes. El trabajo que no haga Putin, lo hará el Islam en los próximos 20 o 30 años. No hacen falta bolas de cristal o cartas de Tarot para reconocer una civilización hastiada de si misma que está buscando el suicidio.
> 
> Occidente fue de lo mejorcito que dio la Historia. Europa en particular ha sido su cosa más bella... pero parece que todo tiene un lugar bajo el sol y el tiempo se ha cumplido.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que Europa da varios momentos de iluminación, seguidos de hundimiento y derroición absoluta. Porque lo que tu llamas Europa es SPQR-ROMA en realidad, un ideal civilizatorio tan potente que seguimos siendo romanos, y que todo el que lo ha aceptado se ha romanizado. Desde las putas XII Tablas, aqui estamos, la mezcla de grecia y roma vestida por el cristianismo.

Estamos ante otra caida mas del imperio romano, invasiones barbaras y generalizacion de la homosexualidad y el vicio. 

Pero en unos siglos nos levantaremos de nuevo con otras vestiduras, pero la misma esencia civilizadora.


----------



## Decipher (12 Jul 2022)

Sodomita y Gonorrea.

Digo...Sodoma y Gomorra.


----------



## John Smmith (12 Jul 2022)

Es lo que hay. Solo hay que mirar sin las gafas progres, para ver la realidad de donde quieren llevar la sociedad.


----------



## sepultada en guano (12 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Y después piden respeto.
> 
> Espectáculo grotesco
> 
> Asco!



Bueno, pero no se están matando.


----------



## No al NOM (12 Jul 2022)

Traigo la solución junto con Hasbulla


----------



## Gungrave (12 Jul 2022)

☠Burbumorido☠ dijo:


> ¿Y lo sano que es la sodomía para mantener en forma el tracto rectal?
> 
> 
> https://i.4cdn.org/gif/1657241470501.webm



AAAAAAA que cojones!


----------



## Skywalker22 (12 Jul 2022)

Representa la hipersexualización de la sociedad, ya sea homo o heterosexual. Con todo lo negativo que conlleva.


----------



## Pio Pio (12 Jul 2022)

Mecagoensuputamadre, el pestazo a culo me sale a través de la pantalla.
buen jabón se podía hacer con ellos.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (12 Jul 2022)

Luego les dices sodimitas y se lo toman mal.


----------



## unaburbu (12 Jul 2022)

Wasi dijo:


> Y después que el estado opresor te pague el tratamiento contra el sida y el viruelo



Pero el ingreso "covid" que se lo paguen los novacs.


----------



## maxhc (12 Jul 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Sodomita y Gonorrea.
> 
> Digo...Sodoma y Gomorra.



Sodomain y Gomorrieta

Enviado desde mi CPH2145 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Abrojo (12 Jul 2022)

pues la saca sin mikado


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Jul 2022)

Extremoyduro dijo:


> El orgullo crítico no es más que el ala próxima a la extrema izquierda del movimiento LGTBIQ+... Que esté de acuerdo con ellos en un aspecto concreto (la mercantilización del orgullo gay) no significa que me gusten ni que esté de acuerdo con ellos en todo lo demás.
> 
> 
> De acuerdo, es cherry picking. Téngalo presente la próxima vez que se escude en las declaraciones de una persona particular para decidir cuál es la postura de una organización en su conjunto.
> ...



*
SOLO HAY DOS FORMAS DE DEFINIR LA SEXUALIDAD : *


A) Aquellos que como nuestros antepasados forman unidades reproductivas o familias numerosas como nuestros antepasados desde principio de los tiempos ( por eso existimos ) 

B) CUALQUIER OTRA COSA .

Lo mismo es masturbarse con una vagina, que con una muñeca hinchable, una cabra, una boca, o el ano de un señor ... Son agujeros que la gente parafílica usa para drogarse . 

¿ tú a cuál perteneces ?


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (12 Jul 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Estás hablando del muladismo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bien traída la comparación.


----------



## Tales90 (12 Jul 2022)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Esta es una prueba de que muchos por aquí, y por desgracia también en la vida real, no respetan al colectivo LGBTI, y que por tanto queda mucho trabajo por hacer.



No iría con mis hijos en esos días por Madrid, pero te imaginas que presencian ese espectaculo en mitad de la calle?? Es una obscenidad.


----------



## Akira. (12 Jul 2022)

Que asco me ha dado, putos enfermos. La película de "A la caza" cada vez es más fiel a la realidad


----------



## aldebariano (12 Jul 2022)

A ver hasta cuando Dios decide hacer con occidente lo que hizo con Sodoma y Gomorra.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (12 Jul 2022)

Joder qué buenas p0llas


----------



## pacomer (12 Jul 2022)

y luego los joputas mariconashos pillan el SiDA y el remero a costearle el tratamiento porque es un derecho de los maricones a darle por el culo también al remero.


----------



## Roberto Malone (12 Jul 2022)

@xicomalo, ¿no estuvistes tú ahí con vuestros aliades?.

Deberías ir a 'recibir' para demostrar tu verdadero compromiso con la 'izmierda'.

Quién sabe, quizás te den el 'privilegio' de pillar la del mono.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Jul 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> Eso es USA, pedazo de retrasado.



California.
Si no te encula un gay, lo hace un demócrata.


----------



## celebro (12 Jul 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> La he leído y Houellebecq lo tiene claro: mucha gente se convertirá al islam para instalarse cómodamente en la nueva sociedad que viene. Esto pasará cuando los musulmanes sean un grupo potente y con masa crítica, para lo que no queda mucho ya. Un tío cojonudo Houellebecq. Para mi, junto con De Prada, de lo poco disidente que se puede leer actualmente en escritores consagrados vivos.
> 
> No obstante, lo que cuenta Houellebecq ya pasó en la Historia, en el momento de expansión del islam, cuando los musulmanes que conquistaron eran cuatro gatos: en dos generaciones el cristianismo quedo muy mermado en tierras que habían sido cristianas (Siria, Palestina, Egipto, el Magreb y buena parte de la Península Ibérica). La mayoría de los seres humanos son acomodaticios: no quieren significarse y siempre buscan acoplarse al poder, por una mezcla de miedo y de su deseo de obtener beneficios. Si no ¿cómo entender lo del Covid y el borreguismo social imperante?



Si nos plantean el tema como, omiraspara La Meca o para Cuenca,muchos elegiran La Meca.


----------



## celebro (12 Jul 2022)

Máximo Décimo Hispanio dijo:


> menudo subnormal, te parece bien que se pongan a follar en medio la calle, da igual gay que heteros, una cosa es ser gay otra subnormal, con esta declaracion me queda claro que eres, subnormal perdido
> 
> Puto tiro en la nuca te metia por subnormal profundo, escoria como tu bajo tierra esta mejor por retrasados mentales



Un respeto a los retrasados mentales ,que no hacen esas cosas en la calle.


----------



## Popuespe (12 Jul 2022)

¿Habéis visto cómo lo hacen los perros, por ejemplo? Pues no hagáis más números, es lo que hay.


----------



## celebro (12 Jul 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Pero cuantos días dura esta puta mierda??
> Va a estar todo el verano?



Bien me parece ,pero que promocionen el orgullo hetero y nos patrocinen chortinas carruseleras o faltaran sedes para tanta bombona.En otoño que es cuando crece el nabo y se abre la castaña.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Jul 2022)

_Esto es enorme. No sé cómo terminará esto. El banco Henan NO es el único que tiene problemas de liquidez. Los cuatro bancos chinos están teniendo el mismo problema. Algunos depositantes encontraron que pueden ahorrar y NO pueden retirar dinero con sus tarjetas bancarias. _

*CORRALITO CHINA *

#bankrun #China #CCP





__

_This is huge. Don't know how this will end. Henan bank is NOT the only one that is having problems with liquidity. All four Chinese banks are having the same issue. Some depositors found they can save and can NOT withdraw money with their bank cards. #bankrun #China #CCP_


> EL GUION ES EL QUE VEIS. LOS AUTODENOMINADOS " PATRIOTAS" PIENSAN EN SU MENTALIDAD BOOMER
> CREANDO COLAPSO ECONOMICO MATARIAL LA GENTE " DESPERTARA". SI... LOS MISMOS " FUTUROS DESPIERTOS "
> QUE HAN LLEVADO A SUS HIJOS A INYECTARLES GRAFENO Y NANO PARTICULAS DE CONTROL MENTAL



_Aunque el PCCh es incompetente, el pueblo chino es bueno y no es estúpido. Han sido adoctrinados desde la Revolución de Mao, que vio más de sus hermanos y hermanas asesinados que todas las almas perdidas en la Segunda Guerra Mundial combinadas (¡no te enseñan eso en los libros de historia!). Los chinos han sido sometidos a un completo estado de vigilancia, con la ayuda de los grandes gigantes tecnológicos estadounidenses que sólo veían el signo del dólar... pero tan pronto como el 5% o el 10% de los ciudadanos chinos medios se den cuenta de que su riqueza ha desaparecido, estafada por el partido político que prometió una utopía de estado de vigilancia (esos activos robados probablemente estén en alguna cámara acorazada de oro en Suiza), estas personas saldrán a la calle y el PCC no podrá detener lo que se avecina. ¡Parece que este movimiento está llegando al resto del mundo muy pronto!


*☕✝*_

4.4K viewsNate Burruano, 05:01​


----------



## Fauna iberica (12 Jul 2022)

Hijos de puta, maricones de mierda, me cago en vuestros muertos.
Sois escoria, degenerados, y los que permiten esto peor todavía.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (12 Jul 2022)

@Penitenciagite!! que opinas de esto?


----------



## celebro (12 Jul 2022)

☠Burbumorido☠ dijo:


> ¿Y lo sano que es la sodomía para mantener en forma el tracto rectal?
> 
> 
> https://i.4cdn.org/gif/1657241470501.webm



Que asco.


----------



## Nico (12 Jul 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Yo creo que las civilizaciones si se matan. La nuestra *la están matando todos los que inoculan el veneno ideológico en la sociedad*, comprando a nuestros políticos y convirtiéndolos en nuestros verdugos. Quiero decir que una civilización no se degenera por si sola, ni porque tengan fecha de caducidad. Degeneran *porque hay personas muy poderosas que deciden que esa civilización debe desaparecer* y dar paso a otra más al gusto de ellos. Porque todos los que han introducido el buenismo, la inmigración, las ideologías de género... sabían perfectamente lo que hacían y a donde iba a conducirnos. Al caos y a la extinción.
> 
> La gente en realidad tiene tendencia a la rutina y a ser conservadora. Si una cosa nos va bien preferimos no tocarla. *Hace falta mucho trabajo desde arriba*, muchos miles de millones invertidos para mover la ventana de Overton y hacer que la gente termine aceptando ideas que al principio no aceptaban. Si a la sociedad la dejas sola, sin entes "superiores" que la manipulen, termina siempre haciendo lo más lógico y sensato, y siguiendo una línea coherente con su pasado. Pero siempre ha existido gente con poder que maneja al resto como si fuera un rebaño. Gente que en la mayoría de casos, como el actual, *no quieren ningún bien para nosotros.*



Comparto lo que dices plenamente. Pero creo que te dejas fuera del análisis la "fuerza intrínseca" de una civilización vital. 

Los microbios no ingresan en los organismos sanos (o mejor dicho, ingresan pero son combatidos). Es en los organismos débiles que hacen estragos.

La misma gripe (o Covid para estar a la moda) puede que a ti no te mate, pero a un tipo derroido por el caballo o el crac, se lo lleva puesto.

Estoy de acuerdo que tú puedes "inducir" a una persona (o a una sociedad), de mil modos sutiles, para que se arruine... y al final cualquier bacteria o virus se la llevará puesta sin problemas. La gran pregunta que nos tenemos que hacer es ¿"quién" es el que fue derroyendo a la Civilización Occidental?

Y, cuando escarbas un poco respecto al "autor", te llevas una sorpresa. Está mucho más arriba de lo que piensas, es extremadamente hábil, planifica y actúa de modo generacional (durante siglos) y su principal enemigo está incluso por encima de nosotros (somos meros peones en este juego).

Pero conversarlo desde esta perspectiva (analizada por René Guenón de modo exhaustivo todo sea dicho), por ahí se va un poco de la temática del hilo. En todo caso, no me queda en claro -y también sería para discutir- si el Islam no será la "cura", o si es parte del "veneno". Daría para otro debate.


----------



## Nico (12 Jul 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Yo creo que Europa da varios momentos de iluminación, seguidos de hundimiento y derroición absoluta. Porque lo que tu llamas Europa es SPQR-ROMA en realidad, un ideal civilizatorio tan potente que seguimos siendo romanos, y que todo el que lo ha aceptado se ha romanizado. Desde las putas XII Tablas, aqui estamos, la mezcla de grecia y roma vestida por el cristianismo.
> 
> Estamos ante otra caida mas del imperio romano, invasiones barbaras y generalizacion de la homosexualidad y el vicio.
> 
> *Pero en unos siglos nos levantaremos de nuevo con otras vestiduras, pero la misma esencia civilizadora.*




Más o menos la tesis de "Sumisión" (la novela en cuestión), salvo que las "otras vestiduras" podrían ser las del Islam (cuando tendrían que haber sido las del cristianismo).


----------



## Gothaus (12 Jul 2022)

Se empieza tolerándolos y se acaba en eso.

No se podía saber, y tal.


----------



## singladura (12 Jul 2022)

Menos drama y más meter en jaulas a monos que atentan contra la libertad sexual del resto. Tenemos derecho a no ser espectadores pasivos de la relación sexual de extraños cuando nuestra reacción constituye la fuente de placer real de los exhibicionistas. A nadie se le debe de obligar contra su voluntad a ser partícipe de eso. Quien lo quiera voluntariamente lo hace en el ejercicio de su libertad y quien no también. Si no se respeta eso es abuso.
El carácter reivinditativo ya no existe. Las leyes protegen al colectivo. Se hace por hedonismo, con ánimo de utilizar a la gente y a su libertad para la propia satisfacción, violando el derecho a la libertad sexual del prójimo


----------



## Nico (12 Jul 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> Si yo muchos de esos argumentos los puedo llegar a entender, menos el aumento de la seguridad. Uno de los grandes problemas del islam en Francia *es que hay un porcentaje de personas que viven en comunidades totalmente ajenas a la dinámica del país*. Gente que no habla francés ni se relaciona con franceses, viven de paguitas y visten como si viviesen en Afganistán. No salen de sus comunidades cerradas, *y cada vez son más*. Eso es una realidad por mucha gimnasia mental que se haga como cuando Macron dijo eso de un islam des lumières.
> 
> Las élites van a hacer de Europa un infierno para presentar al islam como posible solución.




Esto que describes, con algunas variantes, es "más o menos" *la historia del cristianismo*. Mientras el Imperio romano caía en la corrupción y perdía su moral y virtud, había un "grupo" que se ayudaba en comunidad y vivía una vida sana.
Tanto llamó la atención que muchos romanos (de todo el Imperio) *se fueron sumando*, hasta que, ya para el siglo IV, un Emperador que trató de resolver las cosas, optó por "comprar" esa filosofía y decretó que el cristianismo pasaba a ser la "religión oficial del Estado".

Hay diferencias ahora (los procesos históricos pueden ser similares, pero no son idénticos), pero nos vamos acercando... más cuando -tema del hilo- ya la degeneración impide hasta que los chicos paseen por las calles.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (12 Jul 2022)

XRL dijo:


> no sé quien decía que a mas gays tocamos a mas mujeres
> 
> será a gordas y viejas porque las demás se van con los de siempre,aparte que prefieren juntarse con estos a con hombres heteros



El Sevilla xD


----------



## Nico (12 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Claro, tu decencia pero para las mujeres solo, pero serás hijo de puta. Tú no ves que eso ha Sido la semilla de la destrucción de la familia? La mujer también merece respeto, antes el hombre ofrecía respeto. Dais asco.




No te equivoques, si quieres criticar algo no lo hagas con mi opinión (*que desconoces*), sino con la novela cuya síntesis estaba colocando en ese post.


----------



## euromelon (12 Jul 2022)

@JMK


----------



## Nico (12 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Mientras que ustedes, los rusos, usan estrellas pornográficas gay literales como la cara de su ejército en sus anuncios militares. Sé que estás feliz por eso, aunque te molesta masturbarte con tu pervertido enfermo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1120522




Veo que tienes una amplia colección de "fotos"  

Respeto tus gustos camarada  pero en todo caso no son los míos.


----------



## Nico (12 Jul 2022)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Putin??? Me descojono
> 
> Si no hay nada mas degenerado que la actual Rusia, lo demuestra que allí exista por lo menos 5 veces mas SIDA que aquí.




Mi frase iba completa. Si no lo hace Putín lo hará el Talibán y la policía de la Sharia entonces. Más confirmas la propuesta de la novela.


----------



## celebro (12 Jul 2022)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> ¿Ha oído usted hablar del Orgullo crítico? Yo tampoco soy fan del orgullo tradicional, porque se ha convertido en algo más comercial que reinvindicativo, como usted parece señalar en alguna parte de su extenso post. Pero NO porque en una ciudad que, además, no es Madrid, alguien grabe a dos homosexuales, entre miles aparentemente de fiesta, haciendo un acto sexual un momento en la calle, porque eso tiene un nombre: cherry picking. Ya que menciona los sanfermines o las fallas, pues seguramente habrá también actos sexuales heterosexuales en la calle, muchas meadas también en la calle, etc, pero claro, ahí no se busca ninguna grabación para inculcar odio contra todo un colectivo.
> 
> Este hilo es homofobia y el que lo ha abierto es un homófobo de tomo y lomo (como tantos en este foro, como tantos en la vida real), y por eso he intervenido en él. A usted le daré el beneficio de la duda porque ha escrito esa respuesta suya con educación. Le dejo dos enlaces que pueden ser de su interés:
> 
> ...



Esta clarisimo que hay gays de izquierdas y derechas exibicionistas y timidos y de todo ,igual que entre los heteros


----------



## Nico (12 Jul 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Es lo que plantea la novela de Houellebecq. De alguna manera el islam es otra utopía, como puede ser el cristianismo. En el mensaje, si el islam fuera así, yo ya me habría convertido. Los puntos que señalas los suscribiría cualquier persona con dos dedos de raciocinio, no la casa de putas en que se ha convertido Occidente hoy día.




Gran comentario  (*no lo he quoteado completo*, el que quiera leerlo que vaya al post del Demonio).

Si bien tengo algunas diferencias de opinión en algunos puntos, lo que indicas es cierto. Pero seguramente sería para un debate diferente al del hilo. En una de esas un día de estos lo tenemos en algún hilo específico y podemos profundizarlo.


----------



## Deitano (12 Jul 2022)

Son animales.

Y lo pagan en enfermedades.


----------



## dcisneros (12 Jul 2022)

Máxima depravación. Luego no se extrañen que haya mas casos de sida o viruela del mono.


----------



## Nico (12 Jul 2022)

spica22 dijo:


> Yo no creo que el islam prospere en Occidente, en la expansión de las religiones abramicas se dio su expansión hacia el este y el cristianismo hacia el oeste.




La Historia y la Sociología son cosas misteriosas spica... fíjate que un romano del S II ( y hasta III ) ni se hubiera imaginado que la exótica religión Abrahámica iba a terminar siendo "la religión del Estado"... pero en el S IV, cuando todo se venía abajo, fue lo que ocurrió.

Cosas más extrañas han ocurrido. Y así como la gente, ante el caos y el descontrol, termina viendo con buenos ojos al fascismo (otra versión del orden), cuando todo se derrumba o se hunde, te tomas de la "tabla de salvación" más cercana que tengas... para los romanos fue el cristianismo, tal vez para nosotros sea el Islam. También podría ser el cristianismo ortodoxo (que no se ha hundido tanto como el catolicismo). A saber.

En todo caso, tú mismo o tus hijos, verán la "respuesta". No creo que falte mucho. Se vienen épocas complicadas en la medida en que la energía se vaya haciendo escasa y el espejismo de "dinero para todos" se acabe.


----------



## jur2017 (12 Jul 2022)

Joder Dani Alves


----------



## Nico (12 Jul 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> A mi esas imágenes ya no me afectan. *Pensad que se están suicidando delante de todo el mundo*, están pillando enfermedades como el sida, están derroidos en el alma, y morirán, si no están muertos ya, aunque sea por dentro.
> A estos depravados no hay que darles ni un minuto de atención, alegraos de que hayan invertidos porque son precisamente ellos, depravados, los que acabarán extinguiéndose.
> De aquí a pocos años, el chollo se les acaba.




Fíjate qué interesante lo que planteas Lux Mundi. Es como esos parásitos que matan al huésped y mueren con él.

Leía en algún comentario que el fenómeno de las abortistas *no duraría más de una generación*, porque no dejarían descendencia... por el contrario, los que se multiplicarían serían aquellas familias más tradicionales (y anti-abortistas), que educarían a sus hijos con sus valores.

*Al cabo de una o dos generaciones*, ya no quedaría ninguno de los "progres" *que no se reproducen*, pero habría MUCHISIMOS de los "tradicionalistas" ocupando todo el espacio. El que se suicida es un fenómeno esporádico... *es el que sigue vivo el que modela la historia.*

Pues bien... ¿ quienes son los que siguen teniendo hijos ?... las moras. Y ya sabemos que la densidad poblacional en pocos años tendrá más de "moro" que de "cristiano".


----------



## frangelico (12 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Fíjate qué interesante lo que planteas Lux Mundi. Es como esos parásitos que matan al huésped y mueren con él.
> 
> Leía en algún comentario que el fenómeno de las abortistas *no duraría más de una generación*, porque no dejarían descendencia... por el contrario, los que se multiplicarían serían aquellas familias más tradicionales (y anti-abortistas), que educarían a sus hijos con sus valores.
> 
> ...



Ni eso. En Francia las moras con estudios tienen menos de 2 hijos ya. Esto es universal, aunque evidentemente no es lo mismo uno o dos que cero. Pero el fenómeno es rápido y además muy acusado en las mujeres africanas que adquieren una educación.


----------



## todoayen (12 Jul 2022)

Ese carnaval daría el mismo asco aunque fuese hetero.


----------



## Ultramontano (12 Jul 2022)

Mdutch dijo:


> Amigo, si follases todos los días con buenas cortinas ya te digo que la tan cacareada frase de No tendrás nada y serás feliz, sería cierta.



@ATARAXIO 
Explíquele a esta "señora" la diferencia entre la dopamina y la serotonina. Que es la diferencia entre el placer y la felicidad.
La felicidad no se mide en "placeres".


----------



## Nico (12 Jul 2022)

El pernales dijo:


> Putos depravados y puta depravación de Occidente. Tecnológicamente estaremos en el siglo XXI,*pero moralmente estamos en el siglo VI*




Se entiende el sentido de tu frase pero tienes un error... si pones *Siglo III,* puedes tener un pase, en el S VI la moral, la mística y la religión eran enormes.


----------



## Alcazar (12 Jul 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> El loby maricon judio consiguiendo sus objetivos. Convertir a la gente en autenticos despojos carentes de cualquier resquicio de dignidad
> 
> Putos bonobos viciosos de mierda emasculados y descerebrados




Solo LA HORDA los detendrá. Tito Putin ha declarado delito que los medios promuevan el LGTBY.


----------



## dragon33 (12 Jul 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Ahi ahi. De la misma forma que los GITANOTOREROS os comportais con el COBI igual qeu los maricones con el SIDRA, es decir, esparciendolo por millones y el que se muera uqe se joda... ya solo falta que las zorras se comporten como putas bonobas de mierda y esten tanto putas como maricones dandose por culo por las calles 24/7 y cagando en los portales
> 
> Al final no vais a dejar mas remedio que obligarnos a hacernos witizanos y dejar que entre toda la moronegrada a saco y que arramble




¿Tu que eres de izquierda o de derecha?, bobo, eso no existe ya, soy un covidiota otanero, esa es mi ideología.


----------



## Ejit (12 Jul 2022)

Que haya un día para realizar una bacanal colectiva e internacional ya deja claro lo decadente del asunto, pero como da dinero a la mierda la moral...


----------



## Nico (12 Jul 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


>




Merde !!, este vídeo parodia lo que se plantea en Sumisión (la Novela), al final los "identitarios" y los musulmanes, no están tan lejos y perfectamente pueden establecer una alianza estratégica. Muchos de sus objetivos son comunes.

Impresionante !!


----------



## Nico (12 Jul 2022)

aldebariano dijo:


> A ver hasta cuando Dios decide hacer con occidente lo que hizo con Sodoma y Gomorra.




Al paso que vamos te diría que va quedando poco tiempo.

Espero que haya en algún sitio un "Abraham" negociando con Dios para que nos perdone si al menos encuentra a diez justos. 

_Finalmente Abraham dijo: —Señor, por favor no te enojes conmigo por hablar tan sólo una vez más, ¿qué pasará si sólo encuentras diez justos? Y el Señor dijo: —*No la destruiré para salvar a esos diez.* _​


----------



## El pernales (12 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Se entiende el sentido de tu frase pero tienes un error... si pones *Siglo III,* puedes tener un pase, en el S VI la moral, la mística y la religión eran enormes.



Tienes razón. Quería poner siglo V que fue cuando se deshizo el imperio romano. Hasta el mejor escribiente siempre hace un borrón.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (12 Jul 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> El loby maricon judio consiguiendo sus objetivos. Convertir a la gente en autenticos despojos carentes de cualquier resquicio de dignidad
> 
> Putos bonobos viciosos de mierda emasculados y descerebrados



Pero si tu eres uno de ellos puto mongolo, lo que hacen esos subhumanos del vídeo llevas años haciéndolo tu.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (12 Jul 2022)

La solución a tanto hijo de puta.


----------



## Nico (12 Jul 2022)

Voy a contar -y mostrar- algo en este hilo porque lo veo PROFUNDAMENTE RELACIONADO, no a nivel de la fiesta del Orgullo y de la pérdida de costumbres morales (tema del que va el hilo), *sino del FIN DE LA SOCIEDAD OCCIDENTAL* (tema incidental en el hilo y casi un off topic).

Luego abriré un hilo específico -porque el tema lo amerita-, pero debo decir que ver los DOS VIDEOS (*el que abre este hilo y el que voy a poner ahora*), sumado al hecho de haber leído la novela "Sumisión", todo en el mismo momento, me ha dejado una particular impresión de que las cosas *VAN A CAMBIAR* y no falta mucho para ello.

Voy con el off topic, no tan "off topic" después de todo...  

En la ciudad de La Plata (capital de la Provincia de Buenos Aires y parte de una zona degradada que se denomina "conurbano", un sitio donde están los más ricos de Argentina y los más pobres que viven de subsidios) roban una motocicleta de cierto valor (se roban todos los días, esta quedó filmada con las cámaras del edificio), pero luego la motocicleta aparece en el vídeo de un personaje que hace "música suburbana", un fenómeno cultural propio de la época que vivimos.
















Hallan la moto robada que apareció en un clip musical


Sucedió en 16 y 85. Ante la orden de detención por parte de agentes policiales, la persona que la manejaba la abandonó y huyó a la carrera




www.eldia.com






Les pido que vean el musical donde aparece la moto robada porque, lo que van a ver allí les hará desear estar a CIENTOS O MILES DE KILOMETROS de esa "realidad".

Ese submundo, degradado, basado en el robo, sin valores ya vinculados al trabajo, el estudio o las ansias de superarse (más allá del delito), es una realidad que nos va ganando y que se suma a la pérdida de otros valores.

_¿Cuánto tiempo sobreviviremos a la "pinza" que se cierra sobre lo que supo ser una sociedad "occidental y cristiana" con ciertos valores positivos y una percepción de que "el futuro sería mejor que el pasado" ?_ 

Con dos minutos basta. La moto que aparece es la que están robando arriba:




Si les gana el terror, lo comparto. Esos subseres están "cerca".

Si creen que estamos a tiempo de zafar de la "pinza" que nos atenaza por arriba y por abajo... tengo mis dudas.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (12 Jul 2022)

Sodoma y Gomorra parecen la Meca al lado de estos sitios. Es pasarse veinte pueblos y actuar asi es de ser un puto degenerado anormal, infimamente peor que un animal. Despues se quejaran de que les hostian y les maltratan. Si te comportas asi no esperes condescendencia de nadie, solo palos y malas palabras.


----------



## frangelico (12 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Voy a contar -y mostrar- algo en este hilo porque lo veo PROFUNDAMENTE RELACIONADO, no a nivel de la fiesta del Orgullo y de la pérdida de costumbres morales (tema del que va el hilo), *sino del FIN DE LA SOCIEDAD OCCIDENTAL* (tema incidental en el hilo y casi un off topic).
> 
> Luego abriré un hilo específico -porque el tema lo amerita-, pero debo decir que ver los DOS VIDEOS (*el que abre este hilo y el que voy a poner ahora*), sumado al hecho de haber leído la novela "Sumisión", todo en el mismo momento, me ha dejado una particular impresión de que las cosas *VAN A CAMBIAR* y no falta mucho para ello.
> 
> ...



Pero en Buenos Aires esa degradación tiene décadas. Recuerdo haber visto cine argentino ya con unos años con historias terribles que en España no se permitiría que fueran del dominio público aunque ocurrieran (y algo tendremos por aquí e irá a más). Eran cosas aterradoras con policías matando y violando ,corrupción extrema, ausencia de valores, todos esos poblados horribles del cinturón (sitios que yo jamás visitaría por puro instinto de superviviencia, ahora me doy cuenta de que por alguno habré cruzado yendo en tren a Mar del Plata y otros lugares); parte de esos lugares lleva generaciones ya empeorando poco a poco pero ya eran terribles hace mucho.
Una.cosa que me parece curiosa de Argentina es la facilidad y rapidez con que les han colado toda esta agenda en un país que hasta hace poco era constitucionalmente confesional y no permitía el aborto.


----------



## Nico (12 Jul 2022)

Respecto al vídeo que he puesto:

1) Melafo a la niña que perrea.  

2) Impresiona el "poder informático" del que disponemos. Hasta no hace mucho, hace un "vídeo musical editado" sólo estaba al alcance de productoras con ciertos recursos, ahora lo hacen hasta en un Villa Miseria.

3) El ritmo del temilla, tiene su pase. Lo he puesto en mi "play list" para reírme un rato.

4) Asusta imaginar que *ya son MILLONES los que viven esa realidad*... y para ellos "tomar por asalto" el "resto del mundo", en algún momento ocurrirá... las viejitas y viejitos, o los burgueses que viven con agua caliente y refrigerador serán el objetivo.

5) Lo que ven son inmigrantes peruanos viviendo en el conurbano bonaerense. Tierra salvaje y sin ley.

6) Agradezco estar a 700 kilómetros de allí... pero mucho me temo que en la periferia de donde vivo, las cosas no deben ser tan diferentes. tendré que alejarme más por las dudas.


----------



## etsai (12 Jul 2022)

¿Es que no queda ni un sólo homosexual en este país al que le de asco que esta gente le represente?


----------



## frangelico (12 Jul 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> Me parece un enfoque muy interesante. Sin embargo yo no veo que en Francia se estén sumando al islam franceses autóctonos salvo algunas tías que quieren llamar la atención o se echan un novio musulmán y no les queda más remedio. Otra cosa son los que entran y los que se traen a su familiares. Desde los atentados de Charlie Hebdo y los ataques que han venido después la gente los empieza a mirar con mucho recelo y el goteo de ataques a mezquitas locales está aumentando. Tampoco veo una asimilación del islam/integración real de los alumnos musulmanes en el instituto con el resto. Van en grupos cada uno por su lado. Lo que veo últimamente son muchos intentos por blanquear el velo islámico.
> Pero vamos que como al gobierno le de en serio por hacer campaña con toda la artillería pesada y machaque 24/7 de las bondades de la religión de la paz el escenario que describes del libro podría darse perfectamente.



En Francia me ha parecido ver que muchas mujeres musulmanas que estudian acaban medio apartadas de su entorno y se "afrancesan" del todo. Da la impresión de que son los hombres que se quedan atrás los que forman las bases del retro-islamismo que tanto asusta.


----------



## orbeo (12 Jul 2022)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Esta es una prueba de que muchos por aquí, y por desgracia también en la vida real, no respetan al colectivo LGBTI, y que por tanto queda mucho trabajo por hacer.



Ningún trabajo por hacer.

Hay conductas socialmente respetables y otras que no lo son. El sexo en la vía pública, independientemente de si es homosexual o heterosexual no es algo sobre lo que se pueda pedir respeto.

Es una conducta irrespetuosa, sin más.


----------



## Nico (12 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero en Buenos Aires esa degradación tiene décadas.




Entiendo que hay dos o tres fenómenos diferentes (o cuatro o cinco).

1) Cuando la inmigración se hizo masiva (1860-1920) oleadas de inmigrantes -la mayoría europeos- se asentaron de modo precario y hubo un fenómeno de "pobreza suburbana" que rápidamente se fue corrigiendo a medida que estos inmigrantes (*gente que QUERIA TRABAJAR Y CRECER*) se fue distribuyendo por el país para TRABAJAR.

De hecho, he visto fotos y reportes históricos de "Buenos Aires del Centenario" (en 1910) y Buenos Aires era "la París de América".

2) Posteriormente, durante los 30s, 40s y 50s, *se produce el mismo fenómeno que en resto del mundo* (España incluida aunque con algunos años de demora por la Guerra Civil). Las poblaciones rurales empobrecidas se fueron a las ciudades para incorporarse al trabajo industrial.
Volvieron a aparecer barrios precarios, hasta que esa población fue "absorbida" *y el entorno urbano volvió a recuperarse* (diría que para 1960-1970)

3) En el caso de Argentina, desde 1990 en adelante se da un fuerte proceso inmigratorio, *pero esta vez "americano"*. Millones de bolivianos y peruanos -principalmente- empezaron a llegar atraídos por otros de los momentos de prosperidad y volvieron a recrear el entorno suburbano degradado... la diferencia es que *esta vez NO HUBO EVOLUCION NI MEJORA y empezó a enquistarse*. Además son el "público cautivo" del peronismo, donde cosechan votos a cambio de "paguitas". Los quieren pobres y dependientes.

4) En algún punto de las últimas décadas, se ha sumado a esa circunstancia *el tema de la drogadicción, con sus bandas y sus reglas de juego*. Suma a eso el FENOMENO CULTURAL que ahora visualiza esa situación, no como algo que hay evitar, sino como algo de lo que hay que enorgullecerse.
Es el fenómeno de la droga, las motos, las zapatillas caras, las armas, el alcohol y la MUSICA SUBURBANA.

Mientras que en los casos anteriores eran procesos transitorios y que la sociedad terminaba "asimilando" con educación, trabajo y construcción de vivienda, ahora es un fenómeno que advierto PERMANENTE, gente que vive de esa forma y que la ve estupenda (sin estudiar, ni trabajar, ni aspirar a crecer).
Puede que haya habido robo en otro época, pero era un fenómeno vergonzante.
Lo que ves en ese vídeo es un grupo de chicos ORGULLOSOS de su droga, robos, alcohol y modo de vida.

Y lo vinculo al tema del hilo (LGTBI) porque siempre hubo homosexualidad... pero de allí a que sea el modo "premiado" de vida, con fiestas, empresas apoyando y gente "normal" aceptando -o soportando- que la ciudad NO ES SUYA, es parte del mismo proceso.

El fenómeno okupa (europeo), el LGTBI, el Woke, el BLM, el aborto, la música suburbana "villera", los "pibes chorros"... en algún sitio más de uno que de otro, pero en general TODA LA SOCIEDAD OCCIDENTAL ve desaparecer sus viejos valores y se enfrenta a un momento donde "algo" va a cambiar... y lo hará no en mucho tiempo... y lo hará en "alguna" dirección.

_¿Cuál será esa dirección?... derrumbe total ?... islam y valores ortodoxos ?... fascismo de nuevo cuño ?_

Da para opinar. Pero lo cierto es que lo tenemos ante nuestros ojos. Está ahí. Lo vemos. Se toca.


----------



## Play_91 (12 Jul 2022)

No me jodas, vaya panda de maricones. Se echan el grumo en el culo entre ellos, vaya cagasemen.


----------



## aldebariano (12 Jul 2022)

Lo diré yo:

Napalm a toda esa basura humana.


----------



## Gatito Malo (12 Jul 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Ahi ahi. De la misma forma que los GITANOTOREROS os comportais con el COBI igual qeu los maricones con el SIDRA, es decir, esparciendolo por millones y el que se muera uqe se joda... ya solo falta que las zorras se comporten como putas bonobas de mierda y esten tanto putas como maricones dandose por culo por las calles 24/7 y cagando en los portales
> 
> Al final no vais a dejar mas remedio que obligarnos a hacernos witizanos y dejar que entre toda la moronegrada a saco y que arramble



Terminara llegando. Todo eso ya pasaba en el Imperio Romano.

Julia, la hija del emperador Augusto se dedicaba a zampar rabos de toda la ciudad en medio de la calle.









Julia la Mayor - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





Julia la Mayor ha pasado a la historia por su lascivia, promiscuidad y excesos sexuales; en las fuentes se afirma que mantuvo relaciones con senadores, miembros del orden ecuestre, plebeyos, libertos y esclavos. Se dice que organizó una orgía en el centro de la plaza del mercado de Roma en plena noche. Al parecer, su padre Augusto no tenía conocimiento de su libertino estilo de vida.


----------



## Miss Andorra (12 Jul 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Yo creo que Europa da varios momentos de iluminación, seguidos de hundimiento y derroición absoluta. Porque lo que tu llamas Europa es SPQR-ROMA en realidad, un ideal civilizatorio tan potente que seguimos siendo romanos, y que todo el que lo ha aceptado se ha romanizado. Desde las putas XII Tablas, aqui estamos, la mezcla de grecia y roma vestida por el cristianismo.
> 
> Estamos ante otra caida mas del imperio romano, invasiones barbaras y generalizacion de la homosexualidad y el vicio.
> 
> Pero en unos siglos nos levantaremos de nuevo con otras vestiduras, pero la misma esencia civilizadora.



Tu sabes como acabo la poblacion romana despues del hundimiento del imperio ? Aniquilada al 90%.


----------



## aldebariano (12 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Voy a contar -y mostrar- algo en este hilo porque lo veo PROFUNDAMENTE RELACIONADO, no a nivel de la fiesta del Orgullo y de la pérdida de costumbres morales (tema del que va el hilo), *sino del FIN DE LA SOCIEDAD OCCIDENTAL* (tema incidental en el hilo y casi un off topic).
> 
> Luego abriré un hilo específico -porque el tema lo amerita-, pero debo decir que ver los DOS VIDEOS (*el que abre este hilo y el que voy a poner ahora*), sumado al hecho de haber leído la novela "Sumisión", todo en el mismo momento, me ha dejado una particular impresión de que las cosas *VAN A CAMBIAR* y no falta mucho para ello.
> 
> ...



Ganas de meterlos a todos en un vagón y hundirlo en el mar.


----------



## Nico (12 Jul 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> Sin embargo yo no veo que en Francia *se estén sumando al islam franceses autóctonos*




Por eso he señalado que me ha sorprendido la novela "Sumisión". La empecé a leer pensando que era una ficción basada en la ocupación violenta de Francia por el Islam, pero resulta que plantea una hipótesis totalmente diferente -y con una lógica apabullante-.

Francia tiene un sistema político que puede dar lugar a esto. Es Presidencialista y con doble vuelta electoral (ballotage).

En la novela, como ocurre últimamente gana el Frente Nacional (34% de los votos), pero esta vez, en vez de quedar segundo el "socialismo" y luego reunir todos los votos en la segunda vuelta (que es lo que pasa en Francia), esta vez queda segundo por poco un partido musulmán (23,2% y los socialistas con 23,1%).

Ahora en el ballotage había que optar entre el FN y los musulmanes !!! 

Pero como el candidato musulmán es un tipo MUY HABILIDOSO (de lo contrario la novela no tendría sentido), logra una alianza con los socialistas que prefieren *PACTAR CON LOS MUSULMANES A PERMITIR EL TRIUNFO DEL FN !!* (_¿a qué te suena el "derrotemos la ultraderecha"?_ )

Pese a eso las elecciones son muy reñidas, pero se impone la alianza musulmana-socialista y es allí donde empiezan lo cambios que no son para nada agresivos y que en muchos sentidos son altamente beneficiosos:

- Mejora la economía (por inversiones árabes)
- Sube el mercado inmobiliario (los árabes compran en Francia en vez de Londres o Marbella)
- La seguridad se va a las nubes (los musulmanes y moros se meten en caja, no hay más revueltas ni robos)
- El desempleo baja como la espuma (mandan a las mujeres a la casa con PAGA y los hombres ahora trabajan)
- Se da prioridad a las pequeñas empresas y artesanos y se desincentivan los monopolios y grandes corporaciones (un esquema de economía islámica). Crecen los pequeños propietarios y se distribuye la riqueza.
- Varios puntos más que no viene al caso spoilear.

Lo que sigue es lo que citó un compañero más arriba, muchos optan por "convertirse al Islam", para beneficiarse de los puestos más apetitosos. Cosa que ocurriría sin duda, la gente es acomodaticia.

La conversión de los franceses no es PREVIA, es POSTERIOR al cambio de condiciones.


----------



## matajuesas (12 Jul 2022)

maricones follando gratis en el grinder que es como una pagina de anuncios de putas pero gratis y el gobierno quiere joder a los hombres blancos heterosexuales remeros prohibiendo las prostitucion para que sea imposible follar con pibones si no eres guapo o rico 

putin no es la solucion por que es un subnormal antiputas mas. hay que limpiar toda la piara antiputas que no follan ni dejan follar ya sean mongers putinescos o basura progremoide


----------



## Nut (12 Jul 2022)

No dramaticemos tanto.

Los europeos inventamos el CARNAVAL que va de casi lo mismo.....O no es el disfraz/transgresión mas popular que los hombres se vistan de mujeres. E idem.Las mujeres ponerse un rabo bigote ir de tio?

Alguno ha ido a Brasil por carnaval.

En la antigüedad en tiempo de Carnaval la calle era casi un follodromo.

Esa tradición viene de las fiestas Romanas y Griegas.

Esto del Orgullo cada dia se parece a un Carnaval. Eso si politizado. Y manipulado.

Y menos a una manifestación o similar.......


----------



## Nico (12 Jul 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> Es que veo tanto en España como en Francia un enfrentamiento de hombres y mujeres (blanquitos occidentales) que va a llegar a un punto irreconciliable. Dile a un gabacho (aunque lleve votando al FN toda su vida) que puede tener un harem de mujeres en casa a la manera tradicional que tarda dos segundos en ponerse una chilaba.




De eso va la novela Sumisión de Michel Houellebecq y te deja IMPACTADO con el modo en que describe el proceso... si no la hubiera leído casi que hubiera dicho que no podía ser... pero su lógica y dinámica es totalmente plausible !!


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Jul 2022)

aldebariano dijo:


> Ganas de meterlos a todos en un vagón y hundirlo en el mar.



Estoy completamente de acuerdo en denunciar la degeneración de la sociedad española pero eso abarca a TODA LA POBLACIÓN ! 

*SOLO HAY DOS FORMAS DE DEFINIR LA SEXUALIDAD :*


A) Aquellos que como nuestros antepasados forman unidades reproductivas o familias numerosas como nuestros antepasados desde principio de los tiempos ( por eso existimos )

B) CUALQUIER OTRA COSA .

Lo mismo es masturbarse con una vagina, que con una muñeca hinchable, una cabra, una boca, o el ano de un señor ... Son agujeros que la gente parafílica usa para drogarse .


¿ Tú a qué grupo perteneces ? ¿ tienes familia numerosa o parafilias ?


----------



## Nico (12 Jul 2022)

Nut dijo:


> No dramaticemos tanto.
> 
> Los europeos inventamos el CARNAVAL que va de casi lo mismo.....O no es el disfraz/transgresión mas popular que los hombres se vistan de mujeres. E idem.Las mujeres ponerse un rabo bigote ir de tio?




Creo que la diferencia está en que esa "apertura de la válvula" para liberar presión, *era un fenómeno puntual*. La diferencia ahora, es que *TODO A TU ALREDEDOR es un "carnaval"* (okupas, corrupción, viogen) y estos eventos (la Semana de Orgullo), casi que son hasta tímidas.


----------



## LangostaPaco (12 Jul 2022)

Le entra como si nada


----------



## spica22 (12 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Fíjate qué interesante lo que planteas Lux Mundi. Es como esos parásitos que matan al huésped y mueren con él.
> 
> 
> Pues bien... ¿ quienes son los que siguen teniendo hijos ?... las moras. Y ya sabemos que la densidad poblacional en pocos años tendrá más de "moro" que de "cristiano".



Si, las moras siguen teniendo hijos igual en Latinoamérica son las amerindias, pero estas son absolutamente dependientes no de sus hombres sino de la caridad social, del Estado de bienestar que les dan ayudas sociales, entonces su multiplicación es artificial. Sabemos si esos niños sobrevivirán la carestía?, la caída del Estado de bienestar? Las ayudarán las sociedades que parasitan, que son de diferente etnia, cultura, religión, etc, yo no creo. Además quien no tuvo hijos no se va a preocupar por los hijos de otro, menos de invasores. 
No podemos ver en la historia, porque jamás hubo un tiempo así donde se recibió y se dio dinero, servicios gratis y beneficios a tanta gente, extranjeros, jubilados, gays, trans, madres solteras, etc, etc. Cuando se Corte esto seguro habrá muchos enojados y seguro algunos seguirán ayudando a otros amigos, familiares, su gente. Ahí las moras volverán a depender de sus hombres. 
Yo no les veo futuro, ser dependiente, es una desgracia más hacia donde vamos.


----------



## Fornicio (12 Jul 2022)

¿Y esta mierda de hilo? 
Título: mentira
Argumento: falacia 
OP: derechito ofendidito


----------



## Nut (12 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Creo que la diferencia está en que esa "apertura de la válvula" para liberar presión, *era un fenómeno puntual*. La diferencia ahora, es que *TODO A TU ALREDEDOR es un "carnaval"* (okupas, corrupción, viogen) y estos eventos (la Semana de Orgullo), casi que son hasta tímidas.



Si mas o menos todo se esta carnavalizando.

Pero esta crisis-de la que no vamos a salir nunca hasta que el capitalismo acabe- va a cambiar todo eso. Ya lo esta haciendo


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Jul 2022)

Ultramontano dijo:


> @ATARAXIO
> Explíquele a esta "señora" la diferencia entre la dopamina y la serotonina. Que es la diferencia entre el placer y la felicidad.
> La felicidad no se mide en "placeres".










para entender estos procesos animales es mejor observar a los animales y así nos sirven de reflejo. 

El deseo sexual es un impulso al cuerpo dirigido por la bioquímica para que el individuo busque reproducirse ( por eso existimos ) .

De la misma manera que el deseo por comer ( el hambre ) es un impulso para que el individuo se alimente ( sino se muere ) 

ambos impulsos son dolor y angustia hasta que por fin son satisfechos en el coito y el acto de comer. Si nuestra mente no fuese recompensada ( no nos drogase ) nadie metería su tubo de mear en el agujero del cuerpo de otra persona y se movería dentro con todo el peligro que implica . 

No solo las actuales enfermedades venéreas y las consecuencias sociales ! Siempre es una situación tensa que puede provocar envidias y celos y ser atacados . Incluso los depredadores aprovechan esos momentos de despiste para capturar a la presa. 

Lo mismo comer . Las personas anoréxicas lo que les pasa es que tienen un déficit de dopamina y por lo tanto al no estar drogados ven el acto de comer tal cual es : trozos de un animal que alguien ha asesinado después de una vida deplorable y que un trozo de la nalga o del lomo es triturado con la boca para ser ingerido y luego cagado . 

LA ADICCIÓN A DROGARSE CON AMBOS ACTOS se le llamó desde tiempo inmemorial GULA Y LUJURIA ( pecados capitales )

Los animales entran en celo a través de las feromonas es decir a través de la nariz . Pero los humanos hemos perdido esa habilidad ( aunque se siguen vendiendo perfumes ) y esa parte del cerebro que nos hace entrar en celo se activa con la vista . EL DESEO ES PROVOCADO POR LO QUE VEMOS O LO QUE IMAGINAMOS ( el recuerdo del placer ) . La imaginación es ver con la mente. 

Es por eso por lo que los musulmanes tapan a sus mujeres para distorsionar su figura y hacerlas invisibles a los ojos de los hombres . Es un respeto a los hombres para no encelarlos y que vayan por la vida empalmados pensando todo el tiempo en tirarse a la vecina. De hecho el burka es la máxima expresión ya que tapa incluso los ojos de las mujeres para que NO SEDUZCAN CON SU MIRADA. 

También sucede en cualquier animal . Los animales que son usados como sementales ( sean caballos toros o cerdos ) aprenden rápidamente el proceso. No les hace falta feromonas. Cuando un cerdo o un caballo semental escucha los pasos del operario ya empieza a encabritarse y a gritar de regocijo .


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## moritobelo (12 Jul 2022)

Fornicio dijo:


> ¿Y esta mierda de hilo?
> Título: mentira
> Argumento: falacia
> OP: derechito ofendidito



Tipico hilo burbujero.

Titulo falso para empezar (No es Madrid), pero a nadie ya le importa, el sesgo cognitivo y las ganas de entrar al trapo ganan por goleada....


----------



## frangelico (12 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Por eso he señalado que me ha sorprendido la novela "Sumisión". La empecé a leer pensando que era una ficción basada en la ocupación violenta de Francia por el Islam, pero resulta que plantea una hipótesis totalmente diferente -y con una lógica apabullante-.
> 
> Francia tiene un sistema político que puede dar lugar a esto. Es Presidencialista y con doble vuelta electoral (ballotage).
> 
> ...



Yo leí la novela.cuando salió y me parece curiosa pero hay muchas condiciones para que ocurra el desenlace. Que podría ocurrir, claro, pero veo antes la guerra civil.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> para entender estos procesos animales es mejor observar a los animales y así nos sirven de reflejo.
> 
> El deseo sexual es un impulso al cuerpo dirigido por la bioquímica para que el individuo busque reproducirse ( por eso existimos ) .
> 
> ...




Resumiendo : 

El problema del adicto a alguna sustancia incluido la dopamina, comienza cuando se acaba .

Me acuerdo de las colas en los estancos cuando comenzó el confinamiento . El fumador sabe que quedarse sin tabaco es una tortura insufrible .

El intervalo de tiempo entre un cigarrillo y otro es el máximo que ha podido soportar hasta empezar a sufrir de verdad. 
Para un NO FUMADOR le parece asombroso que alguien dependa de respirar humo con droga para calmarse. 

Lo mismo para un gay quedarse sin un constante flujo de dopamina generada por el sexo. Ni los pulmones han evolucionado para respirar humo ni la parte final del tracto digestivo para que le metan nada . Es la mente ! la nicotina a través de los pulmones entra rápidamente al riego sanguíneo y de ahí a los receptores de dopamina . 

Los machos de los vertebrados son hembras mutadas durante el embarazo . Por lo tanto permanecen las mismas estructuras mentales . El coito anal engaña al cerebro de algunos gays que percibe un coito vaginal y por lo tanto actúa de la misma manera que si fuesen hembras. No tiene absolutamente nada que ver con que si la próstata o sensibilidad o chorradas que dicen los que no saben nada de estos temas. 

A un HETEROSEXUAL ni se le pasa por la cabeza que le metan nada por el agujero de cagar. 









Receptor de dopamina - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Para que los vicios tengan algún efecto en la felicidad tendrían que ser algo constante que es el típico yonki correteando por barrios chungos buscando el pico. 






El verdadero objetivo del feminismo - la bomba gay - la invasión africana - el coronavirus ... es el plan kalergi


Es la deconstrucción de la mujer occidental como hembra de la especie humana - es decir las madres de la siguiente generación - para convertirlas en un simple rol para follar. Han focalizado la sexualidad únicamente en el vicio del sexo para enganchar a la población como hicieron con el opio...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Jotagb (12 Jul 2022)

Son las mascotas del NWO, cuando se cansen de ellos les parara los pies.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Jul 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1121071



bueno . La mayoría de las universitarias españolas en vez de estudiar lo que hacen es comportarse como los gays .
Su inteligencia es secuestrada por sus hormonas. 
Después en la madurez cuando miren hacia atrás se avergonzarán de su comportamiento animal . 

El cuerpo solo sabe de supervivencia y procreación ! Lo que nos hace humanos e inteligentes es saber parar . 
De la misma manera que limitamos que los niños coman golosinas en vez de alimentos saludables . 
Es una vida insatisfecha por su insaciabilidad . 

Por ejemplo Justin Bieber que tenía a su alcance lo que todos podrían soñar ... acabó enloqueciendo por el exceso y todo el conflicto emocional relacionado . 









Justin Bieber se sincera: el momento en que tocó fondo y tuvo pensamientos suicidas


No es ningún secreto que Justin Bieber ha llevado una vida de excesos y desenfreno cuyas consecuencias está pagando a día de hoy




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## sebososabroso (12 Jul 2022)

El problema será cuando te follen a ti en público, alguien ya lo dijo, pero nadie les hizo caso.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (12 Jul 2022)

Fornicio dijo:


> ¿Y esta mierda de hilo?
> Título: mentira
> Argumento: falacia
> OP: derechito ofendidito


----------



## Gotthard (12 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Más o menos la tesis de "Sumisión" (la novela en cuestión), salvo que las "otras vestiduras" podrían ser las del Islam (cuando tendrían que haber sido las del cristianismo).



Grande Houllebecq, deberia ser de lectura obligatoria en los institutos.

El Islam es oriente, la monaquia absoluta y la autocracia de los imperios egipcio, persa, parto y demás que luego se trasladan al estado islamico, donde siempre hay el ayatolah de turno que hereda las caracteristicas del rey oriental .

Asi, que no, no se podra "vestir" porque la propia esencia del Islam le hace expandirse como un cancer y luego colapsar en el caos poltico mas absoluto al carecer de instituciones que pongan coto a los religiosos.


----------



## 시켈 ! (12 Jul 2022)

Que hagan lo mismo frente a una mezquita o en Lavapiés.


----------



## ignatiux (12 Jul 2022)

VViruela de mono expresa, en vena.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tv eye (12 Jul 2022)

Fornicio dijo:


> ¿Y esta mierda de hilo?
> Título: mentira
> Argumento: falacia
> OP: derechito ofendidito



Podéis quitar el cartel, el tonto del hilo ya apareció.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (12 Jul 2022)

Es curioso como ciertas leyes solo se aplican según como, cuando y a quien interese.

Pero a las minorías que ellos defienden en dias clave dejan Sodoma y Gomorra como ir en bolas y actos de este tipo, supuestamente ilegales.

Es evidente que todo forma parte de un plan de destruccion de la civilizacion.

Hace casi 20 años estos colectivos tenian opcion de decidir y no hacían falta estos espectáculos bochornosos.


----------



## Ces25 (12 Jul 2022)

Estos dos sujetos ya estarán detenidos. 

Parece que pudiera haber algún menor cerca?

Si es así presuntamente habrían cometido un delito....


----------



## SuperDios (12 Jul 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Las mujeres solo dan culo gratis a unos poco elegidos, o al elegido por ellas (en este caso no sale gratis), olvidate de la bombi comunal y menos en publico.



A ver que cada cierto tiempo tengo que repetirlo, válido para hogopelo masculino y/o femenino: Por el culo no se folla, PARA ESO ESTÁ EL COÑO, EL COÑO!!!


----------



## daesrd (13 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Y después piden respeto.
> 
> Espectáculo grotesco
> 
> Asco!



Perros maricas dando ejemplo a los demás...


----------



## daesrd (13 Jul 2022)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> queda mucho trabajo por hacer.



Como que??


----------



## Segismunda (13 Jul 2022)

SuperDios dijo:


> A ver que cada cierto tiempo tengo que repetirlo, válido para hogopelo masculino y/o femenino: Por el culo no se folla, PARA ESO ESTÁ EL COÑO, EL COÑO!!!



En Brasil el anal empoderante se considera tan chévere como cualquier otra práctica, papi, se entrega la nalga y se GOSTA riguroso, con empellones bien chidos ¿oká? No es para principiantes, eso está claro.


----------



## Fornicio (13 Jul 2022)

Uy uy uy que se enfadan los multinicks moderadores cuando suena un reporte jaajjaajja

que pringao(s)


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (13 Jul 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> En Brasil el anal empoderante se considera tan chévere como cualquier otra práctica, papi, se entrega la nalga y se GOSTA riguroso, con empellones bien chidos ¿oká? No es para principiantes, eso está claro.



Y no solo en Brasil. Seguro que aquí a ti también te gusta.


----------



## Donald-Trump (13 Jul 2022)

Que asco


----------



## Pedro el Romano (13 Jul 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> Como que??



Te lo explico. Los homófobos adultos, como los que pululan por este sitio, suelen ser personajes incorregibles en su homofobia, y se asume por tanto que serán homófobos hasta que mueran, habiendo con ellos poco o nada que trabajar, más allá de la vía represiva. Por ejemplo, que a nadie le salga gratis proferir un insulto homófobo en un foro, como ocurre ahora.

Sin embargo, es más importante, de cara a una sociedad futura tolerante, educar en las escuelas en la diversidad afectiva y sexual. Es fundamental que un niño o una niña sepa que, además de parejas hombre-mujer, hay también parejas hombre-hombre o mujer-mujer, y que todas son igual de legítimas. Es fundamental que las clases de educación sexual expliquen la homosexualidad como algo legítimo, igual que la heterosexualidad. Hay mucho que hacer en las escuelas, sí. Y también aplicar la vía represiva, a los acosadores de niños y niñas homosexuales que sufren bullying.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (13 Jul 2022)

Maricones haciendo mariconadas en público, menudo orgullo!!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Jul 2022)

*Mientras sufris por las estreches autoimpuestas *

*el hijo del presidente de lo USA era masajeado por *



*4 Ninfulas del Bosque de 12 años con un Chiguagua *







Una de las fotos del portátil de Hunter Biden.
Vía: Ana Qtella
@anaqtella
Ana Qtella via Instagram Ana Qtella on Instagram: " Una de las fotos del portátil de Hunter Biden. Vía: Ana Qtella @anaqtella https://t.me/anaqtella"
t.me/anaqtella/9560
Jul 13 at 00:35​


----------



## Nico (13 Jul 2022)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Es fundamental que las clases de educación sexual expliquen la homosexualidad como algo legítimo,* igual que la heterosexualidad.*




A ver... ¿ a qué clase de lógica has ido ? 

Una cosa es que sea aceptable, entendible, no cuestionable y otra cosa es que sea IGUAL !!, *no es IGUAL*. ¿Qué entiendes por IGUAL ?

Entendible ?, si
No cuestionable ?, si
Sujeto a la libertad de cada quien ?, si

IGUAL ?... *no, no es "igual".*

El descalabro de hacer pensar que es "igual" algo que NO ES IGUAL, *es orwelliano. Es de 1984. Es neolengua.*

María con José o José con María es *IGUAL.*

José con José y María con María *NO ES IGUAL.*

Otra cosa es que *AFORTUNADAMENTE*, hemos desarrollado los parámetros sociales para *aceptarlo, entenderlo, respetarlo, no combatirlo*... PERO *NO ES IGUAL.*

No adulteres la lógica por favor. Es de las pocas cosas que nos quedan hasta que llegue el Islam o renazcan los fascismos, o la gente normal se retire a los Monasterios, o se consiga regresar a un mundo con más equilibrio.


----------



## Pedro el Romano (13 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> A ver... ¿ a qué clase de lógica has ido ?
> 
> Una cosa es que sea aceptable, entendible, no cuestionable y otra cosa es que sea IGUAL !!, *no es IGUAL*. ¿Qué entiendes por IGUAL ?
> 
> ...



Decir que la homosexualidad no es igual a la heterosexualidad, igual de legítima, tiene un nombre: homofobia.


----------



## Vantage (13 Jul 2022)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Decir que la homosexualidad no es igual a la heterosexualidad, igual de legítima, tiene un nombre: homofobia.



¿Igual de legitima para que?

¿para pagar el alquiler?
¿para encontrar satisfaccion sexual?
¿para perpetuar la especie?
¿para tener descendencia?
¿para alargar el capitalismo?
¿para que el darwinismo deje de ser teoria y se convierta en hecho?

No se donde esta la homofobia.


----------



## Pedro el Romano (13 Jul 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> ¿Igual de legitima para que?
> 
> ¿para pagar el alquiler?
> ¿para encontrar satisfaccion sexual?
> ...



Todas esas preguntas se las puedes aplicar tanto a la homosexualidad como a la heterosexualidad, incluida la de la "descencencia" o "perpetuación de la especie". Hoy en día no hace falta emparejarse heterosexualmente para tener descendencia.


----------



## Nico (13 Jul 2022)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Decir que la homosexualidad no es igual a la heterosexualidad, igual de legítima, tiene un nombre: homofobia.




Tú ponle el nombre que quieras, por lo visto te gusta inventar conceptos, igualdades y definiciones a tu aire.

Pero ten por cierto que *NO ES "IGUAL". Es DISTINTO* (aunque sea aceptable, entendible, disculpable, propio de la esfera personal de elección o lo que te plazca).


----------



## Pedro el Romano (13 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Tú ponle el nombre que quieras, por lo visto te gusta inventar conceptos, igualdades y definiciones a tu aire.
> 
> Pero ten por cierto que *NO ES "IGUAL". Es DISTINTO* (aunque sea aceptable, entendible, disculpable, propio de la esfera personal de elección o lo que te plazca).



Ya me has hecho dos descalificaciones. A la próxima estarás bloqueado.


----------



## Nico (13 Jul 2022)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Ya me has hecho dos descalificaciones. A la próxima estarás bloqueado.




Pues no he visto NI UNA DE ELLAS, ¿tendrías a bien señalarlas?


----------



## Pedro el Romano (13 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Pues no he visto NI UNA DE ELLAS, ¿tendrías a bien señalarlas?



" A ver... ¿ a qué clase de lógica has ido ? "

" te gusta inventar conceptos, igualdades y definiciones a tu aire"


----------



## Nico (13 Jul 2022)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> " A ver... ¿ a qué clase de lógica has ido ? "
> 
> " te gusta inventar conceptos, igualdades y definiciones a tu aire"




Extrañas "descalificaciones" las que señalas, *yo la que vi fue esta:*



Pedro el Romano dijo:


> tiene un nombre: *homofobia.*



Pero me pareció razonable dentro del contexto de la charla.

Es claro que apreciamos el mundo de modo diferente.


----------



## Vantage (13 Jul 2022)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Todas esas preguntas se las puedes aplicar tanto a la homosexualidad como a la heterosexualidad, incluida la de la "descencencia" o "perpetuación de la especie". Hoy en día no hace falta emparejarse heterosexualmente para tener descendencia.



Yo conozco la respuesta a esas preguntas y ciertamente no tengo problemas con sus respuestas ni con sus implicaciones. Algunos de mis coetaneos por contra, si parecen tener cierto afan de modificar la realidad a su antojo; en el fondo cada vez lo veo como un mecanismo mas de autoregulacion.

Aunque exista una agenda tras ello.

Te equivocas en tu afirmacion ultima. Hoy, y siempre, sera necesario que intervengan distintos cromosomas en nuestra reproduccion sexual, y esta se da unicamente entre el hombre y la mujer. Tu puedes montarte tus fantasias pensando en vientres de alquiler o similares. De donde nunca va a salir un hijo, es de dos hombres o de dos mujeres, y esto, independientemente de como quieras verlo, es una cuestion hetero por definicion.

Si la "ciencia avanza" como para permitir que dos individuos sin contacto alguno, sin atraccion, sin amor, puedan reproducirse fuera de todo contexto natural, tambien su desarrollo estara carente de un contexto natural. Sera una nueva vida, si, pero tengo dudas acerca de si es honesto y honrado para ese ser, que va a ser una excepcion, una anomalia, algo no previsto en el resto de la naturaleza.

No me malinterpretes. No me importa lo que haga cada uno en la cama con quien quiera, siempre que los participantes asi lo deseen y tengan mayoria de edad. Si que me importa lo que suceda en la calle, a la vista de todos, y tambien las manipulaciones del lenguaje.

Tu has atacado a Nico por corregirte lingüisticamente, y no has esgrimido ningun argumento excepto calificativos o etiquetas.


----------



## Pedro el Romano (13 Jul 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> Yo conozco la respuesta a esas preguntas y ciertamente no tengo problemas con sus respuestas ni con sus implicaciones. Algunos de mis coetaneos por contra, si parecen tener cierto afan de modificar la realidad a su antojo; en el fondo cada vez lo veo como un mecanismo mas de autoregulacion.
> 
> Aunque exista una agenda tras ello.
> 
> ...



Dos lesbianas pueden tener un hijo acudiendo a un banco de esperma. Reitero, para la perpetuación de la especie no es necesaria la heterosexualidad.

Reitero también, decir que la homosexualidad no es igual de legítima que la heterosexualidad tiene un nombre: homofobia.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (13 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Y después piden respeto.
> 
> Espectáculo grotesco
> 
> Asco!



CERDOS

SIDA


taluec


----------



## Vantage (13 Jul 2022)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Dos lesbianas pueden tener un hijo acudiendo a un banco de esperma. Reitero, para la perpetuación de la especie no es necesaria la heterosexulidad.
> 
> Reitero también, decir que la homosexualidad no es igual de legítima que la heterosexualidad tiene un nombre: homofobia.



Si asi crees que me doy por contestado, despues de haber reducido mis contestaciones y haberte quedado con lo que te interesa...

En realidad, no puedes siquiera probar tu afirmacion de que la especie puede perpetuarse de forma no heterosexual, es decir, por medios artificiales. La especie es el conjunto de la humanidad, no una pareja de lesbianas acudiendo a un banco de esperma.

Sin embargo si que esta claro como hemos llegado hasta aqui.
Tambien esta claro como algunos eliminaran el rastro de su ancestral genetica.


homofobia
Del ingl. _homophobia,_ de _homo-_ 'homo-2' y _-phobia_ '-fobia'.


1. f. Aversión hacia la homosexualidad o las personas homosexuales.




https://dle.rae.es/homofobia


Decir que la homosexualidad y la heterosexualidad son igual de legitimas sin especificar para que, no tiene sentido.
O en cualquier caso, se da por sentado que en su asuencia, pretendes equipararlas en una plena igualdad.
No es razonable que acuses a otros de tener aversion hacia algo o alguien cuando solo estan llamando al dia, dia, y a la noche, noche.

En cualquier caso, te he visto pedir represion en las aulas (!) y otras lindezas que asustan.

Lo que tu haces si que tiene un nombre, pero paso de calificarte. No me van esos juegos de etiquetas.

Saludos.


----------



## Pedro el Romano (13 Jul 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> Si asi crees que me doy por contestado, despues de haber reducido mis contestaciones y haberte quedado con lo que te interesa...
> 
> En realidad, no puedes siquiera probar tu afirmacion de que la especie puede perpetuarse de forma no heterosexual, es decir, por medios artificiales. La especie es el conjunto de la humanidad, no una pareja de lesbianas acudiendo a un banco de esperma.
> 
> ...



Una pareja de lesbianas, o mejor diré, simplemente, una mujer, emparejada con quien quiera (hombre o mujer) o también soltera, puede tener un hijo y por tanto descendencia.

Una pareja de gays, o un hombre solo también, puede acudir a la gestación subrogada (sin que esté yo a favor de ella, si hay una cantidad economica de por medio). También puede acudir a cualquier amiga que se lo haga desinteresadamente. Y *en un futuro, aunque todavía lejano, no será necesario el útero humano para hacer un nuevo ser humano. Eso tendrá un nombre: modernidad, y es probable que se vea hacer un nuevo ser humano mediante el método tradicional (es decir, follar heterosexualmente más embarazo) como un atraso*.

Por tanto, reitero, para la perpetuación de la especie no es necesaria la heterosexualidad.

Reitero también, decir que la homosexualidad no es igual de legítima que la heterosexualidad tiene un nombre: homofobia.


----------



## Vantage (13 Jul 2022)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Una pareja de lesbianas, o mejor diré, simplemente, una mujer, emparejada con quien quiera (hombre o mujer) o también soltera, puede tener un hijo y por tanto descendencia.
> 
> Una pareja de gays, o un hombre solo también, puede acudir a la gestación subrogada (sin que esté yo a favor de ella, si hay una cantidad economica de por medio). También puede acudir a cualquier amiga que se lo haga desinteresadamente. Y *en un futuro, aunque todavía lejano, no será necesario el útero humano para hacer un nuevo ser humano. Eso tendrá un nombre: modernidad, y es probable que se vea concebir un nuevo ser humano mediante el método tradicional (es decir, follar heterosexualmente) como un atraso*.
> 
> ...



Retuerces todo.

Para la perpetuacion de la especie es necesaria la heterosexualidad.
Para la perpetuacion de la especie no es necesaria la homosexualidad. Es prescindible.
Para la autocontencion demografica de la especie humana existe entre otros mecanismos las homosexualidad.


Pues ese futuro que pintas si me causa aversion, un alto grado de repugnancia y mucho rechazo.
Sera que mis genes estan programados para sobrevivir y han permanecido incorruptos en su deseo de seguir replicandose.
Dices "Metodo tradicional" cuando en realidad quieres decir Natural.
No creas que llamandome homofobo me insultas.
Me alegro, y mucho, de la condicion sexual que teneis, *adelantados*.


----------



## Nico (13 Jul 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> Dices "Metodo tradicional" cuando en realidad quieres decir *Natural.*




Es que "es igual"  

Neolengua. 1984. Destrucción de la lógica. Alteración de la semántica.

Si desaparecieran TODAS las mujeres, *no habría ningún vientre para gestar.*
Si desaparecieran TODOS los hombres, *no habría ningún esperma para fertilizar.*

Pero aparentemente no importa porque "es igual".

En todo caso -y esto que quede claro- creo que las elecciones sexuales *son PRIVADAS Y LIBRES para todos los seres humanos*. No cuestiono eso. Si me aterra *la DESTRUCCION DE LOS SIGNIFICADOS.*

Que me muestren 3 dedos (como en 1984) *y me quieran justificar que son 5*, no lo paso.
Que cada quien *levante los dedos que le gusten*, mientras lo hagan por su propia voluntad y albedrío, me tiene sin cuidado y lo respeto.


----------



## Können (13 Jul 2022)

La cosa es que tampoco se puede degradara un colectivo porque dos pirados se han puesto a dar la nota en la vía pública.

Por otra parte, no me parece normal el tamaño y la intensidad que está adquiriendo la banderita arcoiris en los últimos años. Las libertades sexuales cuentan con un marco jurídico y de derechos humanos, Y además pertenecen a la esfera individual privada. Es decir, la reivindicación se puede practicar pero es en último término redundante, ya que el marco legal lo contempla y protege. ¿Entonces, qué hay que reivindicar exactamente?

No veo necesario el coñazo y bombardeo con tintes victimistas del colectivo no hetero correspondiente. Si hasta existen hoteles solo homo. Imaginad hoteles solo hetero, ya serían tildados de homófobos, cuando en realidad el empresario tendría derecho a poner el hotel que quiera.

El leit motiv debería ser más neutral, un recordatorio de la defensa de las libertades sexuales en general, no solamente las de los colectivos no heterosexuales, sin simbologías ni propaganda. Algo más civilizado o con menos visceralidad.

¿Que te gustan los tios, ties o los trinarios? Pues genial, qué voy a decirte. No voy a tratarte diferente por eso. Haz lo que quieras en tu esfera privada pero NO me des el coñazo con tu propaganda que yo NO te doy el coñazo con mi heterosexualidad.


----------



## rohirrim (13 Jul 2022)

putos hijos de puta degenerados...y putos hijosdeputa todos los que apoyan a este tipo de basura


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (13 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Gran comentario  (*no lo he quoteado completo*, el que quiera leerlo que vaya al post del Demonio).
> 
> Si bien tengo algunas diferencias de opinión en algunos puntos, lo que indicas es cierto. Pero seguramente sería para un debate diferente al del hilo. En una de esas un día de estos lo tenemos en algún hilo específico y podemos profundizarlo.



Gracias. Efectivamente, el hilo va del tema "gay" y su completa salida de madre en los últimos tiempos y el constante bombardeo mediatico y propagandístico al que nos someten con las preferencias sexuales de unos cuantos, pero el tema "islam" ha venido colateralmente por el comentario de otro forero. El islam como solución a la decadencia occidental da para uno y más hilos, aunque esa "solución" no la veo por ninguna parte. Saludos.


----------



## Ponix (13 Jul 2022)

Mdutch dijo:


> Tenemos (las mujeres concretamente) mucho que aprender de los gays.
> Tu ves que le haya puesto mil reparos al que lo empala? Que si aquí no, que si que diran mis amigas o un ay que vergüenza?
> O que se haya ido al acabar directo a llorar o a un punto lila?
> Así podrían ser las fiestas heterosexuales si las mujeres aprendiesen algo de los maricones.



Para eso están las putas. Pero los roñas sin trabajo no se lo permiten.


----------



## Alcazar (13 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Por eso he señalado que me ha sorprendido la novela "Sumisión". La empecé a leer pensando que era una ficción basada en la ocupación violenta de Francia por el Islam, pero resulta que plantea una hipótesis totalmente diferente -y con una lógica apabullante-.
> 
> Francia tiene un sistema político que puede dar lugar a esto. Es Presidencialista y con doble vuelta electoral (ballotage).
> 
> ...



En al-Andalus, los autóctonos se convertían al Islám para no pagar la dimma, que es el impuesto que según esa religión tienen que pagar los creyentes de las religiones del libro (judíos y cristianos). A los califas no les hacían ninguna gracia esas conversiones por la merma de las arcas públicas que conllevaba, y las desincentivaban todo lo que podían.

Luego esos conversos bebían vino y comían cerdo, lo cual espantaba a los viajeros árabes que venían y lo veían. Un califa quiso incluso erradicar el cultivo de la vid, pero los consejeros le convencieron de que no lo hiciera porque la gente se emborracharía con mostos hechos de otras frutas.


----------



## kdjdw (13 Jul 2022)

Joder qué ascazo.

¿Y cómo entra y sale con esa facilidad??

¿Se lubrican el ojete con vaselina antes de salir a la calle o qué?


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (13 Jul 2022)

De hace 1 o 2 años antes de la plandemia . Precioso.


----------



## kdjdw (13 Jul 2022)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Esta es una prueba de que muchos por aquí, y por desgracia también en la vida real, no respetan al colectivo LGBTI, y que por tanto queda mucho trabajo por hacer.



Rojo y maricón lo tienes todo guapa. 

Respeto es follarse el culo en la vía pública a la vista de niños mujeres ancianos y heteros que vomitan al verlo.

Queda mucho por hacer pero para meter a esos degenerados pederastas y psicópatas en el agujero del que no tienen que salir jamás


----------



## Wein (13 Jul 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> En los años 60 del s. XX es cuando se estropean las cosas y empieza la cuesta abajo, con una decadencia progresiva...



Las cosas se estropean en el 45.


----------



## HARLEY66 (13 Jul 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Tu sabes como acabo la poblacion romana despues del hundimiento del imperio ? Aniquilada al 90%.



Y ese será nuestro destino, claro


----------



## Extremoyduro (13 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *SOLO HAY DOS FORMAS DE DEFINIR LA SEXUALIDAD : *
> 
> 
> A) Aquellos que como nuestros antepasados forman unidades reproductivas o familias numerosas como nuestros antepasados desde principio de los tiempos ( por eso existimos )
> ...



Personalmente creo que el sexo no sirve sólo para la reproducción. Y no hay nada de malo en ello.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (13 Jul 2022)

viruela del mono everywhere


----------



## Miss Andorra (13 Jul 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Y ese será nuestro destino, claro



Solo los fuertes sobreviven, lo hemos olvidado. Prepara el bunker o exiliate en un pais donde aun no han perdido todos los tornillos que les quedan, aunque no sea muy blanco...


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Jul 2022)

Extremoyduro dijo:


> Personalmente creo que el sexo no sirve sólo para la reproducción. Y no hay nada de malo en ello.



Y además de usarlo para todo eso que no es reproducción....

¿ cuántos hijos tienes?

Si no eres gay ¿ qué te diferencia de un gay?


----------



## HARLEY66 (13 Jul 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Solo los fuertes sobreviven, lo hemos olvidado. Prepara el bunker o exilate en un pais donde aun no han perdido todos los tornillos que quedan, aunque no sea muy blanco...



Ya voy mayor para eso... sólo me queda pillar asiento en primera fila y ver el mundo arder...


----------



## Murray's (13 Jul 2022)

El pais se ha ido a la mierda


----------



## Pedro el Romano (13 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> Rojo y maricón lo tienes todo guapa.
> 
> Respeto es follarse el culo en la vía pública a la vista de niños mujeres ancianos y heteros que vomitan al verlo.
> 
> Queda mucho por hacer pero para meter a esos degenerados pederastas y psicópatas en el agujero del que no tienen que salir jamás



Bloqueado.


----------



## Extremoyduro (13 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Y además de usarlo para todo eso que no es reproducción....
> 
> ¿ cuántos hijos tienes?
> 
> Si no eres gay ¿ qué te diferencia de un gay?



Si usted considera que el único sexo lícito es el sexo con finalidad reproductiva, es usted muy libre de pensar lo que prefiera, yo no se lo critico. Está claro que la mayoría del mundo no comparte su opinión, pero líbreme Dios de criticarle por ello.

Para mí, y creo que para muchos aquí (claramente no para todos), el problema no son las relaciones homosexuales, sino la bajeza de un comportamiento antisocial que nada tiene que ver con lo que se supone que reivindican. La escena sería exactamente igual de repugnante sin importar cuales fueran los seres humanos que aparecieran en ella, y sin importar si la intención del acto fuera o no reproductiva.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (13 Jul 2022)

Porque no habéis visto el otro dia a una tia enseñando las tetas en el cub de la moraleja, corria la coca mas que en el orgullo!


----------



## Burbujarras (13 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Ciertamente. Pero si pones en la balanza el estado del arte (música, pintura, literatura; hasta arquitectura) y de la ciencia y lo comparas al S XX, ya tendrás una idea de hacia dónde se inclina la balanza.



Tienes 34 mil mensajes en un foro de fachas. Que lo quieras justificar con las paranoias aburguesadas de Houllebecq no está al nivel de la realidad, el arte decimonónico es una mierda y los grandes documentadores del modernismo lo petan. Es un Pío Moa vs TJClarke, no hay color.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Jul 2022)

Extremoyduro dijo:


> Si usted considera que el único sexo lícito es el sexo con finalidad reproductiva, es usted muy libre de pensar lo que prefiera, yo no se lo critico. Está claro que la mayoría del mundo no comparte su opinión, pero líbreme Dios de criticarle por ello.
> 
> Para mí, y creo que para muchos aquí (claramente no para todos), el problema no son las relaciones homosexuales, sino la bajeza de un comportamiento antisocial que nada tiene que ver con lo que se supone que reivindican. La escena sería exactamente igual de repugnante sin importar cuales fueran los seres humanos que aparecieran en ella, y sin importar si la intención del acto fuera o no reproductiva.



¿ la mayoría del mundo no comparte su opinión ? 

me parece que vives inmerso en tu pequeño mundo sin conocer como viven los 8 mil millones de habitantes actuales sin contar generaciones pasadas.

La gula y la lujuria ha sido un pecado capital en todas las civilizaciones por las mismas razones que actualmente en algunos países se prohíbe el tráfico y el consumo de drogas .

¿ acaso hay el día del orgullo cocainómano ? ellos sí que son los verdaderos reprimidos de la sociedad : queriendo estar esnifando coca todo el día ( igual que un fumador respirando nicotina .... no les dejan y tienen que vivir en la clandestinidad gastando mucha pasta ) es retórica. 

¿ de verdad crees que el sexo se ha inventado en esta generación ? es lo más viejo del mundo . De hecho los monos son grandes expertos en el tema. 

*"LA MAYORÍA DEL MUNDO" DICE !!!!!*

Sin tener en cuenta que por ejemplo más de doscientos millones de mujeres actuales se han extirpado el clítoris porque sino no encuentran hombre que las quiera ! 

*Claro que tú eres el listo y los otros los primitivos ! 
Justo tú ! el último de una enorme estirpe de supervivientes que se remonta a principio de los tiempos. *


----------



## Extremoyduro (13 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ la mayoría del mundo no comparte su opinión ?
> 
> me parece que vives inmerso en tu pequeño mundo sin conocer como viven los 8 mil millones de habitantes actuales sin contar generaciones pasadas.
> 
> ...



¿Pretende usted decirme que la mayor parte del mundo comparte su visión de que el sexo sólo debe ser ejercido para la procreación? Basta echar una ojeada a este foro para ver que no es así. Está claro que la principal (no la única) función biológica del sexo es la reproductiva, pero también está claro que la mayor parte de la gente en el mundo practica el sexo sin intención reproductiva. Y vamos, que no viene de ahora. Que usted no esté de acuerdo con ello, me parece muy legítimo, pero la mayor parte de los seres humanos del planeta no comparte su visión.

Saludos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Jul 2022)

Extremoyduro dijo:


> ¿Pretende usted decirme que la mayor parte del mundo comparte su visión de que el sexo sólo debe ser ejercido para la procreación? Basta echar una ojeada a este foro para ver que no es así. Está claro que la principal (no la única) función biológica del sexo es la reproductiva, pero también está claro que la mayor parte de la gente en el mundo practica el sexo sin intención reproductiva. Y vamos, que no viene de ahora. Que usted no esté de acuerdo con ello, me parece muy legítimo, pero la mayor parte de los seres humanos del planeta no comparte su visión.
> 
> Saludos.



Solo existen dos formas de encarar la sexualidad :

a) como nuestros antepasados formando unidades reproductivas con sus etapas bien definidas de cortejo y seducción - coito incesante para fecundar - construcción del hogar o el nido - embarazo y nacimiento del bebé - su crianza y vuelta a empezar . Eso es lo que ha hecho que nosotros existamos al ser descendientes de individuos que criaron a sus hijos . Tú probablemente eres el último de esa enorme estirpe de supervivientes que traspasaron sus genes generación tras generación hasta finalizar en tí : el estéril.

b) cualquier otra cosa. introducir el pene en cualquier agujero con la finalidad de masturbarse es una parafilia siempre !
lo mismo es frotarse contra una vagina que contra una boca o un ano o entre las piernas o las orejas .
lo mismo es darle a una joven estéril que a una cabra ( es el mismo resultado : un chute de droga bioquímica )

Si por lo menos tuvieses la capacidad de entender que los seres vivos somos todos iguales y que llegamos a la vida con esa finalidad de transmitir los genes pues ya avanzarías mucho en tu sabiduría

como es probable que no lo entiendas te podré dos imágenes para que te quede claro .

Esto es un heterosexual :




esto es cualquier otra cosa ( parafilias y estereotipias de animales que viven en cautividad )


----------



## Trejo (13 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No te preocupes. El trabajo que no haga Putin, lo hará el Islam en los próximos 20 o 30 años. No hacen falta bolas de cristal o cartas de Tarot para reconocer una civilización hastiada de si misma que está buscando el suicidio.
> 
> Occidente fue de lo mejorcito que dio la Historia. Europa en particular ha sido su cosa más bella... pero parece que todo tiene un lugar bajo el sol y el tiempo se ha cumplido.
> 
> ...



Lo de Europa y Occidente en general no es un suicidio. Es el resultado de los planes de la élite judeo masona satanista que ganó la WWII y dichos planes no son otros que convertir a la Tierra y la civilización en algo lo más parecido posible al infierno con la perversión, el sufrimiento y la muerte campando a sus anchas.


----------



## Trejo (13 Jul 2022)

Extremoyduro dijo:


> ¿Pretende usted decirme que la mayor parte del mundo comparte su visión de que el sexo sólo debe ser ejercido para la procreación? Basta echar una ojeada a este foro para ver que no es así. Está claro que la principal (no la única) función biológica del sexo es la reproductiva, pero también está claro que la mayor parte de la gente en el mundo practica el sexo sin intención reproductiva. Y vamos, que no viene de ahora. Que usted no esté de acuerdo con ello, me parece muy legítimo, pero la mayor parte de los seres humanos del planeta no comparte su visión.
> 
> Saludos.



Los animales, cuando copulan, tampoco son conscientes de que están cumpliendo con la función reproductora. Sienten una necesidad y la satisfacen, fin.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (13 Jul 2022)

La izquierda debería expandir e imponer la receta del Che. ¿O para esto no?


----------



## Feriri88 (13 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Y después piden respeto.
> 
> Espectáculo grotesco
> 
> Asco!





Eso creo que es el California


----------



## Extremoyduro (13 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Solo existen dos formas de encarar la sexualidad :
> 
> a) como nuestros antepasados formando unidades reproductivas con sus etapas bien definidas de cortejo y seducción - coito incesante para fecundar - construcción del hogar o el nido - embarazo y nacimiento del bebé - su crianza y vuelta a empezar . Eso es lo que ha hecho que nosotros existamos al ser descendientes de individuos que criaron a sus hijos . Tú probablemente eres el último de esa enorme estirpe de supervivientes que traspasaron sus genes generación tras generación hasta finalizar en tí : el estéril.
> 
> ...



No es que no lo entienda, es que no estoy de acuerdo con usted, simplemente.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Jul 2022)

Extremoyduro dijo:


> No es que no lo entienda, es que no estoy de acuerdo con usted, simplemente.



no estás de acuerdo porque no lo entiendes. 

Es como decirle a un islamista que Alá no existe y el Corán es una tontería. 

*“El pez nunca descubre que vive en el agua. De hecho, porque vive inmerso en ella, su vida transcurre sin advertir su existencia, de igual forma, cuando una conducta es normalizada por un ambiente cultural dominante, se vuelve invisible.”*


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Jul 2022)

Al final los progres se comportan como Jomeini que también obligó a castrar a los homosexuales para convertirlo en eunucos.

Dándoles a entender que los disfrazaba de mujer para hacerles un favor, de esa manera se sacaba el problema de los homosexuales de encima y no había que tirarlos desde las terrazas.

De hecho Irán es el país del mundo donde se hacen más operaciones de castración.

Aunque utilicen la magia de las palabras y de los conceptos para darle la vuelta a las cosas, lo lógico sería armonizar la mente con el cuerpo y no al revés.

Es decir en vez de recetar testosterona a las lesbianas y extirparles las tetas, lo lógico es enviarlas a terapia psicológica y recetarles hormonas femeninas ....
Y la testosterona para los gays.


----------



## frangelico (14 Jul 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> Si asi crees que me doy por contestado, despues de haber reducido mis contestaciones y haberte quedado con lo que te interesa...
> 
> En realidad, no puedes siquiera probar tu afirmacion de que la especie puede perpetuarse de forma no heterosexual, es decir, por medios artificiales. La especie es el conjunto de la humanidad, no una pareja de lesbianas acudiendo a un banco de esperma.
> 
> ...



Pues a mi homofobia me parece que etimológicamente lo mismo es aversión a lo igual que al hombre en general. Lo correcto sería homosexualfobia, pero como era muy largo así lo dejaron.


----------

